# The Fridays tour - Normandy 15th-22nd June



## dellzeqq (1 May 2013)

I thought I'd start a new thread, because the old one had bits about Lincolnshire in it....

Here's the deal

Seven days in a chateau at Brix 13 miles south of Cherbourg. And here's a video

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAElDWTQBcI

and here's a link to the website
http://www.chateaulemontepinguet.co.uk/accommodation.htm

Susie, Miranda, Martin B, Gordon and I are going out for six days in May to recce the rides and sign up cafes. We'll be staying in the coach house of the chateau. Our plan is to find five rides of about sixty miles, possibly a bit more, and work out a day when some of us will go for a long ride and others of us will go to the market in Cherbourg. The rides will be out-and-back, so there's scope for a bit of shortening. We'll check out the chateau, especially the kitchens.

In June we have the entire chateau, the coach house, the mews house, and some of us have hired a couple of gites down the road. Our plan is this: have breakfast, wander off in the direction of the coast, stop for coffee, wander along some more, have a spot of lunch, ride back to the chateau and have ourselves an evening meal. The recce team will scope out the kitchens of the chateau We might self-cater some of the evening meals, or we might go out somewhere locally. 

So the idea is to have a fairly easy week, cycling at the usual Fridays pace (which is to say not very quickly, and keeping more or less together) see a bit of Normandy that not many of us have been to, and take in a visit to the market at Cherbourg which, is, I believe, a sight to see. Brix is in the middle of the peninsular, so we'll be setting off westward some days and eastward on other days.

We've had a few cancellations, *so if there are any FNRttCers out there who fancy it, get in touch*. The cost of accommodation will be about a hundred and thirty quid, and the cost of the ferry about ninety for the round trip. One thing we will attempt to sort on the recce is moving luggage to the chateau from the port - I think we'll hire a cab to take it while the recce team cycles along behind.


----------



## StuAff (1 May 2013)

That reminded me of an important point for everyone who's travelling via the evening ferry services (particularly those riding from Caen on the Friday night(: might be an idea to bring a high-viz jacket (or waistcoat etc), the French have rules about wearing them outside urban areas. Probably best to err on the side of caution.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 May 2013)

The loi is that you need to porter un gilet retro-reflective outside urban areas at night or if visibility is poor. Inside urban areas or during (good) daylight they are not required.

Here you go ( pdf link ) fine of €35. Probably more honoured in the breach than the observance, but there you are.

Don't worry, they don't insist that you wear a casque: http://www.developpement-durable.gouv.fr/spip.php?page=article&id_article=26626


----------



## StuAff (1 May 2013)

Dogtrousers said:


> The loi is that you need to porter un gilet retro-reflective outside urban areas at night or if visibility is poor. Inside urban areas or during (good) daylight they are not required.


Indeed.


----------



## Gordon P (1 May 2013)

> here's a video


 
Surely we can improve on this product? I suggest the recce team adds finding locations, script-writing & assigning roles to its list of tasks....


----------



## Gordon P (1 May 2013)

Dogtrousers said:


> The loi is that you need to porter un gilet retro-reflective outside urban areas at night or if visibility is poor.


Glad we'll have one Franglais speaker


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 May 2013)

Gordon P said:


> Glad we'll have one Franglais speaker


 
Oui, mais je ne suis pas coming avec the Vendredis. J'ai mon own tour au Normandy en July. C'est why j'ai found out all about la loi des reflective gilets.

We're doing un Samdi nuit ride a la cote, so I reckon if I do about 1/100th of the research and prep that Delzeqq does for the Fridays we'll be fine.


----------



## Flying Dodo (1 May 2013)

Don't forget to ride on the right.


----------



## StuartG (2 May 2013)

Can I add checking out wifi opportunities to the list?
Or we could club together and tether to a PAYG broadband SIM.


----------



## Gordon P (2 May 2013)

StuartG said:


> Can I add checking out wifi opportunities to the list?
> Or we could club together and tether to a PAYG broadband SIM.


or we could forget we are in the 21st century.....


----------



## theclaud (2 May 2013)

Gordon P said:


> or we could forget we are in the 21st century.....


I've participated in some threads recently that convince me we are still in the nineteenth.


----------



## Gordon P (2 May 2013)

theclaud said:


> I've participated in some threads recently that convince me we are still in the nineteenth.


Something tells me that is not good (effectively pre-bike for one thing) but I am intrigued & look forward to elucidation


----------



## mmmmartin (2 May 2013)

StuartG said:


> tether to a PAYG broadband SIM.


What language are we speaking now? Is it French or some other Johnny Foreigner lingo?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 May 2013)

My plan "A" is to take a car and do Pompey - Le Havre and drive up to Brix. Ferry gets in at 11:45 on sat 15th and departs 12:30 Sat 22nd. Why? I can bring the Blackbike and Rhubarb and having a car about might be handy if I suddenly go off this cycling lark, or need to bring home huge amounts of Belgian beer..

Can anyone see the flaw in this plan?


----------



## srw (2 May 2013)

You'll be expected to carry everyone else's hooch back home as well as your own, thus breaking your suspension. The solution is to bring a second person and ensure your boot is full of bike and luggage. A tandem would help, and two week's worth of kit would be ideal.


----------



## StuAff (2 May 2013)

StuartG said:


> Can I add checking out wifi opportunities to the list?
> Or we could club together and tether to a PAYG broadband SIM.


Alternatively, stop worrying about it, just use whatever deal your mobile provider gives you to check your emails once a day and leave everything else till you get home. I'm on O2. Their deal is up to 25 MB of data a day for £2. 28p a minute to make calls, 7p to receive them, texts 8p to send & free to receive. Whichever network you're on they'll do something similar. You don't need anything else.


----------



## srw (3 May 2013)

2436395 said:


> And the principle of own consumption.


We are talking about Mr Collins. A bootful of liquor for his own consumption might be entirely reasonable.


----------



## srw (3 May 2013)

2436500 said:


> Then Mr Colons has to transport it himself


I just want to preserve the result of your phone's auto-complete.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 May 2013)

2436500 said:


> Then Mr Colons has to transport it himself


I'm gutted.


----------



## StuartG (3 May 2013)

StuAff said:


> Alternatively, stop worrying about it [wifi] ... you don't need anything else.


Nope - contractual commitments require me to be able to emergency heavy lifting on the net needing rather more than a mobile phone. If I don't have a contingency connection I can't come. Simples. That's the cost of running a one man internet business.

It should be resolvable. I don't normally have a problem abroad but then I'm in charge of where I'm going. In this case I need some help from those who may know or check local setups in advance.

Sorry this is serious for me.


----------



## StuAff (3 May 2013)

StuartG said:


> Nope - contractual commitments require me to be able to emergency heavy lifting on the net needing rather more than a mobile phone. If I don't have a contingency connection I can't come. Simples. That's the cost of running a one man internet business.
> 
> It should be resolvable. I don't normally have a problem abroad but then I'm in charge of where I'm going. In this case I need some help from those who may know or check local setups in advance.
> 
> Sorry this is serious for me.


I didn't know that…entirely understandable.
Some good stuff here http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/travel/cheap-data-roaming


----------



## mistral (3 May 2013)

Colons
Bugger
Gutted


----------



## wanda2010 (3 May 2013)




----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 May 2013)

Oh well, Plan A was fun while it lasted. I don't need so much Belgian beer that I'll spend £300+ for the opportunity. Besides the prices at www.thebeermerchant.co.uk are not so bad. So it's Plan B.2; me and the black bike only, Pompey - Cherbourg retrun going out on the Friday and coming back on the Monday. Gets me out of a meeting in Madrid I didn't want to attend anyway so that's a bonus.

Next task, find a billet for the Friday night and the Saturday/Sunday nights.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 May 2013)

Flip. Thanks to the world's worst work interweb connection, accountability for which stops with me so I may wander down to IT in a bit and slap some heads and flick some ears, that was a chore. Rooms booked in the Cherbourg ibis budget. Not the ordinary ibis but the ibis budget mind. 48€


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 May 2013)

One thing I've found in my researches which could be interesting is this http://frenchconnection.fr/01_home.aspx THey'll rent you a 3G wifi hotspot + PAYG SIM. Wouldn't allow for "heavy lifting" I don't think but would provide a wifi for a number of people to use to do a bit of browsing etc. I have one (UK only) in my cupboard as an emergency/travel broadband backup & it's v useful. I haven't used these people so I don't know if they're any good/competitive but I just thought I'd point them out to you.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 May 2013)

2436878 said:


> No Chinese burns?


I don't want it to escalate out of control.


----------



## StuartG (3 May 2013)

Dogtrousers said:


> One thing I've found in my researches which could be interesting is this http://frenchconnection.fr/01_home.aspx THey'll rent you a 3G wifi hotspot + PAYG SIM.


Thats a real find DT. Given I've got a hotspot I really only need the SIM. I think I will first ask Del to check with the Châteaux owners. They must have been asked for this service before and they are missing a trick if they don't have a profitable answer.


----------



## mmmmartin (3 May 2013)

We can add wi-fi requests to the duties of the multi-lingual Mice. I am unsure if my French stretches to avez vous un wye fye ici monsieur? 
Gordon P and I already have more than enough to do what with our responsibilities to check out 
A) bars, 
B) restaurants, 
C) beers, 
D) wines, 
E) special areas of the garden in which tour members can doze in the sun, and 
F) inspecting the back of our eyelids in position E (above) after actions A-D (again, see above) inclusive.


----------



## theclaud (3 May 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> We can add wi-fi requests to the duties of the multi-lingual Mice. I am unsure if my French stretches to avez vous un wye fye ici monsieur?
> Gordon P and I already have more than enough to do what with our responsibilities to check out
> A) bars,
> B) restaurants,
> ...


 
The rest of us can only give thanks for your selfless devotion to your duties!


----------



## rvw (3 May 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> We can add wi-fi requests to the duties of the multi-lingual Mice. I am unsure if my French stretches to avez vous un wye fye ici monsieur?


If I remember right from previous trips srw and I have done, the French do still refer to it as WiFi - but it's pronounced "whiffy". And a lot of B&Bs seem to have it, so we can hope!


----------



## Gordon P (12 May 2013)

The recce grew have discovered that together we already have several copies of IGN map 106 so no need for everyone to rush out & buy one.


----------



## mmmmartin (12 May 2013)

Someone with an A3 colour photocopier could be useful.


----------



## mmmmartin (12 May 2013)

Any ideas on acquiring a PAYG sim card so we can text each other and peeps at home?


----------



## StuAff (12 May 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> Any ideas on acquiring a PAYG sim card so we can text each other and peeps at home?


As I posted upthread, best to check out whatever deals your existing provider offers for foreign usage. I'll be sticking with O2 for my phone- 28p a minute for outgoing calls, 7p to receive, texts 8p (free to receive). Much easier than having two numbers for each and every one of us, dialling the wrong one.....


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (13 May 2013)

Or do as I am and bring your partner/next of kin along with you.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 May 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> Someone with an A3 colour photocopier could be useful.


I ain't got one but I've got access to one.


----------



## mmmmartin (13 May 2013)

It seems even the recce party (AKA the International Brigade Of The People's Autonomous Republic of The Fridays) has four maps so perhaps I was premature in suggesting copies were needed. Sorry.


----------



## StuAff (13 May 2013)

As long as at least one person knows how to read it, you should be OK then....


----------



## dellzeqq (13 May 2013)

the recce group's luggage will be picked up from the ferry by the maitre de chateau. Martin has found a grand magasin de bicyclettes in Brix. Tell me how this can get any better.


----------



## Gordon P (15 May 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> the International Brigade Of The People's Autonomous Republic of The Fridays


Departure in 24 hours: fettling & faffing is well under way.


----------



## mmmmartin (15 May 2013)

Indeed. My fettling started yesterday, although I still need to attach a small bag to the bike, having seen Swarm_catcher use one In Belgium I thought my speed would increase if I put one on the bike, job that I might be able to extend to a full five minutes if I try. I have made the sandwich for the train and even packed 50 teabags because Johnny Foreigner knows nothing about proper tea*. My packing is now almost done, and is reduced to wondering if I should pack a bow tie in case we need to dress for dinner, as one does when upholding the standards of Empire**.

*Although Proudhon would have us believe that all property is theft (an aural joke).
**Remember I died in the war for people like you. Harrumph.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (15 May 2013)

Sandwiches and teabags but no mention of your trusty poncho.


----------



## mmmmartin (15 May 2013)

True. I think I might leave it at home as it surely won't be rainy or windy will it? It is good with a following wind, obvs.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (15 May 2013)

Apart from 10 days in Ibiza last year when it was blue skies and sunshine, it's rained on every single holiday I've ever been on and when I was in Sydney two years ago it was their wettest autumn in 21 years. Might want to pack the waterproofs just in case


----------



## wanda2010 (15 May 2013)

ABV, it if rains on the actual actual trip you will be in trouble.

Jus' sayin'.

*makes a note to pack 'proofs jic*


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (15 May 2013)

I'm putting mudguards on the road bike just in case


----------



## wanda2010 (15 May 2013)

Makes additional note to 'sacrifice' ABV to the weather gods before she gets on the ferry


----------



## dellzeqq (16 May 2013)

we're off!


----------



## theclaud (16 May 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> we're off!


Safe and happy recce-ing! Don't forget to test the cider for me.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (16 May 2013)

Bon voyage!


----------



## mmmmartin (16 May 2013)

Am on the train to pompey. Sun is shining strongly out of cloudless skies. All going to plan


----------



## StuartG (16 May 2013)

Remember to find a way of staying in touch with CC


----------



## mmmmartin (16 May 2013)

The International Brigade Of The People's Republic of The Fridays has successfully boarded and is actively planning as we speak. Gordon is searching for alcohol. The Gurls have gone shopping. Dellzeqq and Self are guarding seats from The Lower Orders. Still sunny. We are at the pointy part of the boaty thing and have an excellent view of the sparkly sea. We are also close to a handy pack of paper bags so might nick some for sandwich bags in the week. They have Mal De Mer written in them, not sure what that means. Is it French for Sandwich Bag?


----------



## mmmmartin (16 May 2013)

In The ENGLISH Channel. The French bloke in charge has just put a large concrete block on the fast pedal and we are motoring like A Dellzeqq on A Pinarello down Ditchling Beacon in search of a Huge Breakfast. Probably soon be out of range of the interwebs so farewell forever friends. Dell and Gordon are gazing fondly at a map. With routes drawn on it. Looks like I might have to pay attention soon.


----------



## theclaud (16 May 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> Gordon is searching for alcohol.


 
Good man!


----------



## mmmmartin (16 May 2013)

Gordon finished his alcohol. Mice & I have discovered that this superbly comfy shipthingy has free wi-fi. Hence am not yet beyond the reach of civilisation. Incidentally a fine variety of luggage is on display. The most utilitarian appears to be the rucksack. If the only time you'll be carrying it is to the train in your home town then it'll be fine. It is 12 minutes on a bike from the station to the ferry terminal and at the other end there could be a taxi to carry luggage to the chateau. Mice has a spiffing Ortlieb Messenger bag. I am trying not to be jealous.


----------



## mmmmartin (16 May 2013)

Gordon's GPS says we are doing 70kph. This boatythingy is faster and more comfy than the 8.18 train to Cannon Street I used to take before I was thrown on the scrapheap in the prime of life.


----------



## srw (16 May 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> Gordon's GPS says we are doing 70kph. This boatythingy is faster and more comfy than the 8.18 train to Cannon Street I used to take before I was thrown on the scrapheap in the prime of life.


J'écoute les violons.


----------



## StuAff (16 May 2013)

Glad you managed to find your way through my home town without getting lost or hailed on


----------



## mmmmartin (16 May 2013)

In the chateau. It's HUGE. we need to rethink the route from Cherbourg to remove the off-road sections but think gresn fields traffic free roads, loads of scenic bits. All v pretty. On arrival it became obvious they knew Agent Hilda was wuth us as there was Champagne in the fridge. And for Poor People such as me there was beer. Oh and red wine. All this has gone I suspect. Bikes are muddy from the "road" on the maps that was actually a muddy track. There is wi-fi at the chateau. No security just sign in. If this is posted then the wifi works.


----------



## mmmmartin (17 May 2013)

DZ keen to do a 70 miler today. Agent Hilda's bike needs fettling as the hanger was bashed on the boat so the big ring is unobtainable and that needs fixing. So up to fix that. Then a long day. Also shopping to do. By the end of this I might need a rest.


----------



## StuartG (17 May 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> There is wi-fi at the chateau. No security just sign in. If this is posted then the wifi works.


_Dire à la Dame du château que je tiens à avoir mes bébés..._


----------



## StuAff (17 May 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> In The ENGLISH Channel. The French bloke in charge has just put a large concrete block on the fast pedal and we are motoring like A Dellzeqq on A Pinarello Colnago down Ditchling Beacon in search of a Huge Breakfast. Probably soon be out of range of the interwebs so farewell forever friends. Dell and Gordon are gazing fondly at a map. With routes drawn on it. Looks like I might have to pay attention soon.


 
Fixed for you by The Fridays Proper Italian-as-in-actually-made-in-Italy-not-made-in-Taiwan Bike Section.


----------



## StuartG (17 May 2013)

User13710 said:


> You're bringing babies with you?


Bl**dy Babelfish


----------



## Andrew Br (17 May 2013)

User13710 said:


> You're bringing babies with you?


 
I was thinking that's a conversation best had with Diana.


.


----------



## mmmmartin (17 May 2013)

Worked out a fantastic ride. On lanes that, in the unlikely event of seeing a car, you ride on the right. Saw about three cars in an hour this morning. Lighthouses. Waves. Big sky. Huge lunch. Massive gentle downhill to Cherbourg. Pretty villages. 20 minute ride to restaurant that does great grub. Full of locals. All v friendly. Four courses five peeps wine cider beers etc cheese dessert. E23 each. Ride back was uphill but seemed downhill. This may have been a cider-related conundrum so a further investigation may be needed. Also looked at The Chateau proper. Think big rooms. A different era. Animal heads on walls. A Grand Piano (not sure if in tune....) Bells that can be rung by pulling on a rope. Unfortunately there is a French flag hanging in the hall. But we can burn that if we want to. Or replace it with A Proper Flag


----------



## Andrew Br (17 May 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> . Unfortunately there is a French flag hanging in the hall.


 
It's not unfortunate, it just "is".
Good work on the rest of the reccy.


.


----------



## mmmmartin (18 May 2013)

72 miles. Magic lanes. Flat coastal lanes no traffic. Great sea views. Lovely lunch stop discovered. Dellzeqq and Gordon now determined to get bread every morning as the boulangerie lady is v gorgeous it seems. Now noshing Huge Salad in the house. Been v sunny. All have red faces. Agent Hilda says this is all hard work. Our sacrifices are innumerable.


----------



## StuAff (18 May 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> 72 miles. Magic lanes. Flat coastal lanes no traffic. Great sea views. Lovely lunch stop discovered. Dellzeqq and Gordon now determined to get bread every morning as the boulangerie lady is v gorgeous it seems. Now noshing Huge Salad in the house. Been v sunny. All have red faces. Agent Hilda says this is all hard work. Our sacrifices are innumerable.


 
We applaud your sacrifices.







You lucky, lucky b.........................


----------



## mmmmartin (19 May 2013)

V different day. Rained much of the time. Heavy sometimes. Also headwind. dell worked out a very pretty way to the flat roads of the coastal area. gordon is a fab navigator in this maze of tiny lanes. agent hilda now unnervingly quick on hills. Road on the return was a real delight. Many hills but all very short ie rolling wooded meadow type green countryside. Lush forests. Cows. Small rivers. Lovely riding. 50 miles. Also found delightful village with fish and chip shop. We ate in a crepe place. I had good fish soup. Dellzeqq had oysters. Agent Hilda unsure whether to be happy or nervous.


----------



## Andrew Br (19 May 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> Agent Hilda unsure whether to be happy or nervous.


 
Please report on their respective performances (on the bikes) tomorrow.

.


----------



## Flying Dodo (19 May 2013)

Message from DZ:-



> A delightful fifty miler and back to the chateau for smoked salmon and champagne. Such are the sacrifices the recce crew are making on your behalf.


 
Grrrr.


----------



## srw (19 May 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> A Grand Piano (not sure if in tune....)


If in tune then we shall have jolly post-riding singsongs around the piano. If not in tune the post-riding singsongs will be rather less jolly.

Please discover the in-tunedness!


----------



## StuAff (19 May 2013)

User13710 said:


> Don't fret srw, after a few of the as-yet unspecified beers no one will notice. In fact it could be even more jolly come to think of it.


 
Or potentially excruciating. Depending on one's perspective.

Memo to self: Bring ear plugs and earphones, thus allowing the choice of silencing poor performances or drowning them out  .


----------



## StuAff (19 May 2013)

User13710 said:


> 'Poor performances'? Oooh get you, Mr Cowell.


 
Now, I'm sure you all have lovely singing voices and I'll be the only tone-deaf one there. However, should alcohol and other factors leave your vocal stylings lacking, I wish to be prepared.


----------



## StuAff (19 May 2013)

2461690 said:


> Is this not your normal preference?


Some of my taste may sound excruciating to others. Some of yours, and everyone else's might well be excruciating to me. Each to their own.


----------



## mmmmartin (19 May 2013)

Mice says piano is out of tune and some of the keys don't work. And she should know as she is here to add to our intellectual heft. And converse with Johnny Foreigner.


----------



## StuAff (19 May 2013)

One of the Tims probably have the right tools, we could borrow them.


----------



## Flying Dodo (19 May 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> Message from DZ:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
And he's sent a PS saying he forgot to mention the oysters at lunch.

*Gîte.*


----------



## StuAff (19 May 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> And he's sent a PS saying he forgot to mention the oysters at lunch.


He's welcome to those, AFAIC.....


----------



## srw (19 May 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> Mice says piano is out of tune and some of the keys don't work. And she should know as she is here to add to our intellectual heft. And converse with Johnny Foreigner.


So we're limited to Cage, then. Bugger.


----------



## mmmmartin (19 May 2013)

Beer as always is Johnny Foreigner Yellow Fizzy Muck. Not at all that on which An Empire was built. Seems to have the desired effect though. The Red Falling Over Juice turns your teeth pink but is only E2 per litre and has the same effect. Champers ditto but I dislike this Symbol Of Rampant Wealth. We could tell you how good the cycling is here but you will not believe us.


----------



## theclaud (20 May 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> Please report on their respective performances tomorrow.



Shall we award points?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 May 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> *Beer as always is Johnny Foreigner Yellow Fizzy Muck.* Not at all that on which An Empire was built. Seems to have the desired effect though. The Red Falling Over Juice turns your teeth pink but is only E2 per litre and has the same effect. Champers ditto but I dislike this Symbol Of Rampant Wealth. We could tell you how good the cycling is here but you will not believe us.


Pelforth Brune. Lots of places stock it., Brown as a brown thing. Though somewhat strong in alcohol.


----------



## srw (20 May 2013)

Mais la boisson locale est le cidre. Comment est le cidre? C'est un jus de pomme doux avec un petit peu de vie, comme buvent les enfants, ou c'est un grand animal brut qui peut se faire sur la terre dans un instant?


----------



## mmmmartin (20 May 2013)

Fortified by yesterday's oysters, and no doubt with a song in his heart, Dellzeqq has led Gordon off on a wild escapade with the intention of scoping out 100 miles of the hilly west coast before the forecast heavy rain arrives. The remaining three are not lazing around after getting up late and having a leisurely breakfast and saying how nice this is when The Headmaster is away. There has been quite a lot of planning under the watchful eye of the Grizzled Tough Old Gnarly MileMuncher left in charge. Mice seems to wear the responsibility lightly.


----------



## mmmmartin (20 May 2013)

Le cidre? C'est tres agreable. Johnny Foreigner makes good cidre. Ask Gordon.


----------



## StuartG (20 May 2013)

Gordon's Cidre? Doesn't sound right ... too many vowels, too many non-vowels ...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 May 2013)

srw said:


> Mais la boisson locale est le cidre. Comment est le cidre? C'est un jus de pomme doux avec un petit peu de vie, comme buvent les enfants, ou c'est un grand animal brut qui peut se faire sur la terre dans un instant?


Le cidre normande? C'est la pisse d'une Anglaise. Le cidre de Bretagne c'est formidable et il est un produit de loin supérieur. Loin supérieur. Sans doute. Je préfère la bière, mais en Normande je bois calvados avec brio! Santé!


----------



## wanda2010 (20 May 2013)

Is this a drinking recce with a hint of cycling, perhaps?


----------



## mmmmartin (20 May 2013)

I'll answer that after tomorrow. It is a 6.30am departure to get over to the west coast before the roads get busy. Then hills. Then a long ride back. 100k and v hilly says Dell. Hence early start. Thank god it's the last day. I'm knackered.


----------



## mmmmartin (20 May 2013)

Early night all round. And it is a national holiday so everything is shut inc all bars shops supermarkets etc etc. Mice and I managed to find a couple of boulangeries before they shut so it is bread with cheese and some poncy foreign puddings. Pavlova, macaroons in various colours, choccy sweeties some sandwiches. And not much of that yellow fizzy stuff left either. Lunch was rather nice and the market at Bricquebec on the Monday seems to be on Dell's list of delights for Le Tour. Gordon was awfully cheeful after his Calvados after lunch. I managed to discover a delightful route back to the chateau via a lovely tarmac lane that soon deteriorated into a steep hilly rockstrewn nightmare with pushing bikes up hills. I don't think that will be on the agenda for Le Tour.


----------



## User10571 (20 May 2013)

mmmmartin, you've really embraced the furrin' stuff with a passion that is evident.
Top marks to you, my fellow Londoner .
BTW Calvados has the capacity to sort _everything_ out.
No, really.
Given enough of the stuff (yes, please) It is nothing other than an enabler.
DAHIKT.


----------



## clivedb (20 May 2013)

Looking forward to this - encouraged by the references to fish soup etc - as a pseudo-vegetarian I find the choices in French eateries tend to the limited. They still mostly regard vegetarians as truly weird.


----------



## StuAff (20 May 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> Early night all round. And it is a national holiday so everything is shut inc all bars shops supermarkets etc etc. Mice and I managed to find a couple of boulangeries before they shut so it is bread with cheese and some poncy foreign puddings. Pavlova, macaroons in various colours, choccy sweeties some sandwiches. And not much of that yellow fizzy stuff left either. Lunch was rather nice and the market at Bricquebec on the Monday seems to be on Dell's list of delights for Le Tour. Gordon was awfully cheeful after his Calvados after lunch. I managed to discover a delightful route back to the chateau via *a lovely tarmac lane that soon deteriorated into a steep hilly rockstrewn nightmare with pushing bikes up hills*. I don't think that will be on the agenda for Le Tour.


L'enfer de la Normandie?


----------



## CharlieB (21 May 2013)

You're quite fond of the phrase 'Johnny Foreigner', then mmmm?


----------



## mmmmartin (21 May 2013)

V early start and beasted by Dellzeqq out of the chateau by 6.30. 5.30 in proper time so almost nighttime. Long slog but road quite good. Nice lanes on the west side. Very good tarmac and windy twisty descents. Absolutely fab views of huge sandy bays and I wish I had packed my budgie smugglers for a quick dip. Hills were short and no problem even for an old fat bloke like me. Nice lunch place discovered by accident is on the itinerary deffo. Tomorrow is cleaning then A Last Massive Celebratory Gourmet Nosh at the local place then a glorious swoop down the hills to the boat. Mark the chateau owner might carry the luggage down in his car. A great trip and well worth coming. Have found some super rides and eateries. 

This business of riding in forrin parts is no worry at all in fact it is suprisingly a lot better than in Dear Old Blighty. Johnny Foreigner is astoundingly respectful of cyclists, quite amazingly so. The Real Thing is going to be a real laugh. 

We popped into the bike shop today. They have a huge range of kit and bikes and are really nice (they shook hands with us as we arrived - not like Halfords at all.....) and they seem to know what they are doing. Agent Hilda acquired a nice new top but Mice opted to return in June and get something.


----------



## StuAff (21 May 2013)

The ride to Paris I did for the Legion in 2010 was brilliant. I know this is going to be even better.

Hills? Bring it on. 5620ft of climbing practice today


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (21 May 2013)

Christ, climbing the stairs to the 2nd floor was as much training as I did today


----------



## Andrew Br (21 May 2013)

User13710 said:


> Amazing indeed, considering the rude names we call them.


 
Nail. Head.


.


----------



## User10571 (21 May 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> Nail. Head.
> 
> 
> .


Nuff. Said.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 May 2013)

we're back. Post-recce e-mail to all concerned when we sober up.

it was great. Seriously great - I'd put the success rate at 97%


----------



## User10571 (22 May 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> we're back. Post-recce e-mail to all concerned when we sober up.
> 
> it was great. Seriously great - I'd put the success rate at 97%


97% sounds like something to be excited about...


----------



## dellzeqq (22 May 2013)

1. The chateau is fab
2. this is going to be an altogether gentler trip than LonJog. The place is just too pretty to hurry though.
3. The cider is delightful
4. I've never, ever spent so much time on the small chainring, and never ever enjoyed it so much


----------



## Sketchley (22 May 2013)

Does your bike have small chain ring....never seen you use it..


----------



## Tim Hall (22 May 2013)

I think DZ's small chain ring is 54. Like his large one. It matches his cassette, which goes 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 12.


----------



## StuAff (22 May 2013)

And you survived Portsmouth! Do visit again!


----------



## StuAff (22 May 2013)

The Colnago's little ring must be like those famously imperceptible gear changes- not visible to his riding chums.


----------



## Andrew Br (23 May 2013)

User10571 said:


> 97% sounds like something to be excited about...


 
Still having to sober up also sounds like something to be excited about.


.


----------



## User10571 (23 May 2013)

Tim Hall said:


> I think DZ's small chain ring is 54. Like his large one. It matches his cassette, which goes 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 11, 12.


ROTFLMAO
Oh, and something to get all this tea off my keyboard, please.


----------



## dellzeqq (23 May 2013)

mind you, Susie did have to manage with a 23 on the back for most of the week (bent mech hanger) and managed the hill up to Brix on a 34/17, so maybe I'm getting softer in my old age


----------



## redfalo (23 May 2013)

2467554 said:


> People who are taking the overnight ferry to Caen and riding round to Brix, which of us is going to decide on a route?


 
I'm happy to work out a suggestion on GPSies.


----------



## mmmmartin (23 May 2013)

For someone planning a route from Caen to the chateau, be aware that the area of the final section of the route is littered with tiny minute little small beautiful lanes. And that some of them are excellent tarmac. Others (on which I doubt Dell will be taking us) are not, shall we say.

Also note there is a railway line that might become very alluring. It goes to Valognes which is about half an hour by bike to the chateau, and perhaps the last section is where you might be seduced by the allure of a direct route to the chateau. You need to go via Ruffosses as the other direct paths are the stuff that create nightmares for Mice and for which she may never forgive me. 
(Edited to remove confusing nonsense.)


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (23 May 2013)

Does stone-strewn muddy nightmare mean that there were more visitations than usual? I've never had one, touch wood, but would hate to be caught unawares.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (23 May 2013)

I was planning to and usually have one with me but just wondering how many is too many. I'm fine sorting the puncture but struggle getting the tyre back on :weakgirl:


----------



## mmmmartin (23 May 2013)

User13710 said:


> They have shops, in France? You'll be telling us we can drink the water next.


Less than 2k from the chateau is the biggest bike shop EVVA. Think Decathlon (not quite that big) staffed by Real Cyclists. Dell trusted the rear deraillieur of Agent Hilda with it, nuff said. It seems a visit there is high on the agenda, if only for the ladies. Can't see why. It seems the workshop there is staffed entirely by the local cycle racing team. Think large thigh muscles, small bums, no excess fat anywhere, big smiles, huge spanners.
And yes, the water is nice. I drank loads of it. Other drinks are available.


----------



## dellzeqq (23 May 2013)

just to be clear - there will be no unmade roads on the tour. We've recce'd every inch of the five main rides, bar a short stretch north of the D22, which I will go through inch by inch on Google Streetmap. There may be mud, gravel and cow poo on the roads, but they will all be metalled. Bring spare brake blocks, though

As it goes, all the routes I planned before going were impractical because of road surfaces - so the recce trip was more than worthwhile.

I'll be sending out a group e-mail asking you how you're getting to the Chateau, and you will receive your personal travel plan in return. This may include baggage carrying services from Cherbourg harbour.

If you're planning to get as close to the Chateau as you can by rail, then the station to look for is Valognes.

And finally - the Chateau is at the highest point of the entire Contentin peninsular, which makes for an effortless start to every day's ride. Don't thank me.......


----------



## CharlieB (23 May 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> And finally - the Chateau is at the highest point of the entire Contentin peninsular, which makes for an effortless start to every day's ride.


But that means…


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2013)

CharlieB said:


> But that means…


That means it's downhill to the café des sports!

(Loving this thread by the way - can't wait till you're all there!)


----------



## mmmmartin (23 May 2013)

Opps, just seen Dellzeqq's earlier post, yes of course he's right and my post was misleading. Sorry. He was very polite in not pointing out that much of all the mud and puddles and gravel discovered by the recce party was due entirely to my incompetence over-ambitious attitude.


mmmmartin said:


> Be very aware that this part of France is littered with tiny minute little small beautiful lanes.


So, for those planning a route from Caen to the chateau, for the last bit, this looks a brilliant short cut back to the chateau on the map and has perfect tarmac at each end but Mice and I discovered it is terrible in the middle section so is best avoided (especially with saddlebags loaded with food DAHIKT):
http://goo.gl/maps/ec1MT
as is this one
http://goo.gl/maps/Ntq8U

this is the route Dell came up with to and from Valognes - it's great, all swoopy lanes and pretty green countryside.
http://goo.gl/maps/nmVun
note that the penultimate route marker on the way to the chateau is at a place where you may be tempted to turn left. This is the way of folly, gravel, mud and nightmares. (And a superbly decorated house that you will not believe.) So do not make this turn. Instead, follow the route shown here to the final route marker and turn left just after the bus shelter. (This route starts in Valognes at a small supermarket that is open every day until 8pm in case you want to stock up on anything.) It's about half an hour from there to the chateau. HTH.


----------



## mmmmartin (23 May 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> the Chateau is at the highest point of the entire Contentin peninsula


Even with a heavy-laden saddlebag full of shopping and wine and cider the return to the chateau at the end of the ride was not a problem, even for an old fat bloke like me. Agent Hilda sped up the hills in a high gear, chatting as we went. I can't remember a hill, even the toughest, in the entire week that came remotely near The Beacon, or even Turners Hill. The riding was more like riding around Tunbridge Wells. In fact, the only things that will be better on Le Tour than riding around Kent and Sussex will be the routes, the food, the road surfaces, the views, the company, the unfailing courtesy of car drivers, the weather, the accommodation, the countryside, the pretty villages, the coffee stops, the cider, the wine, the laughter and the company. I'll shut up now.


----------



## Gordon P (23 May 2013)

2461430 said:


> And we really need more detail on the beer.


Forget the beer: it is flavourless. Cider & calvados are the sensible direction to travel in.


----------



## Gordon P (23 May 2013)

2461430 said:


> And we really need more detail on the beer.


Not special: see comments elsewhere (passim?) on cider & calvados


----------



## Gordon P (23 May 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Pelforth Brune. Lots of places stock it., Brown as a brown thing. Though somewhat strong in alcohol.


Did I say Cider?


----------



## Gordon P (23 May 2013)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> Does stone-strewn muddy nightmare mean that there were more visitations than usual? I've never had one, touch wood, but would hate to be caught unawares.


We actually had no punctures & - apart from Agent Hilda's previously broken hanger - no mechanicals! That's partly because when we strayed on to the muddy stone-strewn tracks we walked.... But road surfaces generally better than I have become used to here.


----------



## mmmmartin (23 May 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> I'll shut up now.


Apart from saying that Gordon's comment about road surfaces is very true. I don't think we ever saw a single example of the four inch potholes that now speckle our UK roads. This may be because they don't get the frosts and the heavy use of roads by lorries that we do over here. And be sure that Dell is unlikely to include muddy tracks on the itinerary. Not after I looked over my shoulder on "my route" from the ferry to the chateau to see him carrying his bike as he waded through a puddle. Shall we agree that I was too far away to see the exact expression on his face?


----------



## Gordon P (23 May 2013)

Some of the routes we rode can be seen as follows, but they may, indeed certainly will not be exactly the ones we ride. For those of a certain bent they may give you a sense of how the land lies. The discerning will find a couple of places where we took a wrong turning & retraced our steps although some of the there & back detours were intentional - just to confuse you.
https://connect.garmin.com/activity/316933767
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/316933861
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/316933832
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/316933786
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/316933713
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/316933667

If you are not arriving in Cherbourg on Saturday evening on the 1600 ferry from Portsmouth the recommended route to cycle from the ferry port to the Chateau is http://goo.gl/maps/RFL4T


----------



## mmmmartin (23 May 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> Apart from saying that Gordon's comment


About the cider is true. It is a whole world nicer than the sweet fizzy chemically stuff we get here. It was a much more subtle, dry, flavoursome experience. And that Gordon's judgment is normally correct. And that although the Calvados at 11.30 on the morning of departure was flavoursome, it was also a bit much a bit early. The quick whizz downhill to the ferry was fun thobut.....


----------



## dellzeqq (23 May 2013)

the cider is not all that strong - about five per cent. The kick is in the flavour


----------



## theclaud (23 May 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> the cider is not all that strong - about five per cent. The kick is in the flavour


 
That sounds to me like permission to drink LOADS of it.


----------



## srw (23 May 2013)

I spotted a few avenues vertes on the online Michelin map. I'm sure these were carefully recced.


----------



## ceepeebee (23 May 2013)

Gordon P said:


> Forget the beer: it is flavourless. Cider & calvados are the sensible direction to travel in.


Dude, you picked the wrong stuff. There are some amazing French beers, last year in the hypermarket in Caen they had one of the best selections I've seen.

I have a Normandy green guide if anyone wants a borrow btw.


----------



## BalkanExpress (23 May 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> the cider is not all that strong - about five per cent. The kick is in the flavour


 
Unlike the calvados.... which is equally flavoursome but has a kick like Kickey McMule winner of the kickingest mule competition three years in a row.

I SO wish i could be there...have fun


----------



## Gordon P (23 May 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Dude, you picked the wrong stuff. There are some amazing French beers, .


Not in the supermarkets we went to, but we didn't have a car so didn't get to the Ocean off the motorway.... And not in the bars eiither.


----------



## ceepeebee (23 May 2013)

Gordon P said:


> Not in the supermarkets we went to, but we didn't have a car so didn't get to the Ocean off the motorway.... And not in the bars eiither.


Fair point, bars are usually just fizzy yellow stuff. If you spot a netto, I had a lovely surprise in one last week - rochefort for very cheap and a basque blonde called anosteke which was amazing.


----------



## ceepeebee (23 May 2013)

Well that just sounds wrong on second reading....


----------



## dellzeqq (23 May 2013)

theclaud said:


> That sounds to me like permission to drink LOADS of it.


desole, but non. One must only drink that which is required to aid the digestion and the study of L'Equipe

I'm absolutely amazed that Gordon has, somehow, by some freakish feat of self-restraint, not mentioned Madame.............................................................................


----------



## Gordon P (23 May 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm absolutely amazed that Gordon has, somehow, by some freakish feat of self-restraint, not mentioned Madame.............................................................................


I'm unable to share those early morning intimacies when she received us wearing nothing but a light dusting of flour & a gold collar....


----------



## dellzeqq (23 May 2013)

Gordon! Did you have to mention the light dusting of flour???!!! Next thing you know it'll be the gently swelling croissants!


----------



## redfalo (23 May 2013)

Here's a first suggestion for a route from Caen to the Chateau, already including mmmmartin's very helpful advice on the approach to the chateau.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=gddpgrrdbefgniar

It't 76 miles according to GPSies (in reality I would expect it to be closer to 80). I'm quite confident about the route apart from the part on the N13 between Saint Come du Mont and Valognes (approx. mile 51 to mile 67). It seems to be the straightest way, and apparently the N13 ceases to be a dual carriageway north of Saint Come du Mont, but traffic might be an issue. Alternatives would add some milage.

Any ideas by anyone?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2013)

Gordon P said:


> I'm unable to share those early morning intimacies when she received us wearing nothing but a light dusting of flour & a gold collar....


Did you ask her to pass the casserole?


----------



## dellzeqq (23 May 2013)

redfalo said:


> Here's a first suggestion for a route from Caen to the Chateau, already including mmmmartin's very helpful advice on the approach to the chateau.
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=gddpgrrdbefgniar
> 
> It't 76 miles according to GPSies (in reality I would expect it to be closer to 80). I'm quite confident about the route apart from the part on the N13 between Saint Come du Mont and Valognes (approx. mile 51 to mile 67). It seems to be the straightest way, and apparently the N13 ceases to be a dual carriageway north of Saint Come du Mont, but traffic might be an issue. Alternatives would add some milage.
> ...


the N13 is a nightmare road
this might be better http://goo.gl/maps/3wFFX


----------



## StuAff (23 May 2013)

Gordon P said:


> If you are not arriving in Cherbourg on Saturday evening on the 1600 ferry from Portsmouth the recommended route to cycle from the ferry port to the Chateau is http://goo.gl/maps/RFL4T


 
Thanks Gordon. I'll do a version of that with bikehike and/or RWGPS some time.

Haven't forgotten about the Saturday morning ride from Pompey btw. Will aim to keep the hill to a minimum


----------



## mmmmartin (24 May 2013)

srw said:


> I spotted a few avenues vertes on the online Michelin map. I'm sure these were carefully recced.


We did look at a couple. The surfaces were red roadstone, not very crushed, all lumpy and bumpy and suitable only for mtb riders. Thin road tyres? Non! The one inside Cherbourg was nice tarmac and it may be that Dell will opt for us to use it for a few hundred yards as we exit the ferry port because it avoids A Huge Roundabout. You need to cross a railway line but must walk that bit. But by and large these old railway lines shown on the map were not good cycling surfaces. Understandable that they don't spend much money on them when the entire place is littered with empty roads with good surfaces. For example, on the ride from the chateau to the ferry on the last morning we were passed by two cars before we entered Cherbourg.


----------



## mmmmartin (24 May 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm absolutely amazed that Gordon has, somehow, by some freakish feat of self-restraint, not mentioned Madame.............................................................................


I thought we were sworn to secrecy on the beauties of Madame? I expect the news will spread like wildfire among the more-redblooded Alpha Males of the party after the first trip to the boulangerie to pick up the morning croissants. Oops.



Particularly if she wears that cycling top Mice tried on in the bike shop.


----------



## Gordon P (24 May 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> that cycling top Mice tried on in the bike shop.


Ah, I remember it well....


----------



## mmmmartin (24 May 2013)

I seem to recall your name came up in that discussion.


----------



## redfalo (24 May 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> the N13 is a nightmare road
> this might be better http://goo.gl/maps/3wFFX


Thanks, Simon!


----------



## mmmmartin (24 May 2013)

We were told (by the lady in a boulangerie in Valognes so she should know) that it was illegal to ride bikes on the red roads that were dual carriageways. So the N13 would be the equivalent of a motorway in the UK, at least in parts. Avoid. Even in the sections where it might be legal, there is no hard shoulder. We crossed it by a bridge sometimes getting to and from the chateau and it looks terrifying, with fast traffic. I reckon Dell would rather carry his bike along a muddy track while wading through puddles than ride on the N13.


----------



## ianmac62 (25 May 2013)

Thanks to all of the recce party! I've enjoyed all your descriptions. Really looking forward to it all.


----------



## mmmmartin (25 May 2013)

ianmac62 said:


> Thanks to all of the recce party!


Thank _you_ for providing me with a perfect excuse for a few days of the most excellent riding. As a contrast I rode a hilly 100k audax today in Sussex and Kent during which I often encountered some "tarmac" that was far worse than anything we encountered in Normandy and was hooted at by a white BMW for having the temerity for actually being on the road and even met a car driver who complained my front light was too bright. This on a sunny day. After Normandy I wonder why I ride in England at all. One hesitates to offer a guarantee of satisfaction but you will, I think, enjoy Normandy. A lot. And then some.


----------



## StuAff (25 May 2013)

StuAff said:


> Thanks Gordon. I'll do a version of that with bikehike and/or RWGPS some time.
> 
> Haven't forgotten about the Saturday morning ride from Pompey btw. Will aim to keep the hill to a minimum


Now done and up on RWGPS (bikehike wouldn't do the last turn for some reason) http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2570349


----------



## SaLQ83 (26 May 2013)

CharlieB said:


> But that means…


 
...... if the start is effortless what happens in the finish?....


----------



## StuAff (26 May 2013)

Leoqueen1983 said:


> ...... if the start is effortless what happens in the finish?....


You work on justifying a new username (Leoqueenofthemountains)


----------



## Agent Hilda (27 May 2013)

If you think it was easy going to Normandy with 3 old gits + Mice you can think again. All I can say is that you should be grateful that I was there to keep and eye on things and check that standards weren't slipping. It was a tough job let me tell you.

As you all know I am a lover of Railway Stations/Airports/Ferries and Ports so the outward journey was fun if a little sick making due to the swell (this is a mariners term btw). How great was it to see Mark (the Neil Gaiman of Brix) waiting for us with a hatch back to carry our luggage to the Chateau so we didn't have to be burdened with back packs and panniers. My he has a strong handshake!

We handed over our luggage and then DZ then made us cycle up some effing massive hills from the port to our place of residence stopping briefly on the way to get snacks and then Mmmartin took us cross country and The Rube got all muddy - bloody annoying. Plus there were some fairly scary sights including a house with little model gnomes and a horse and carriage and probs French Serial Killing types lurking about in the gloom.

Plus we discovered that The Rube had got bust in Belgium and I couldn't use my little gear
Still it wasnt raining. And I was able to tootle along at the back, muttering, without anyone really noticing.

When we arrived at the Chateau I quickly realised why The Peasants had risen up and smashed the Aristos! Frankly it was just showing off having that many windows and a big long drive plus stables outbuildings stuffed animals printed wallpaper and cast iron roll topped baths.

On the subject of baths, our hosts reckon you could fit in two people and have some fun. Let me make it clear we weren't in Normandy for any fun btw and particularly that kind of fun. Oh no! We were there to work our routes and find out places for you to eat steak frites and drink cider.

Luckily for me I had The Boss to keep me warm the first night because it was absolutely bloody freezing sitting in the kitchen as we hadn't worked out you should eat in the dining room and not the wine cellar nor had we made Mmmmartin fix the heating yet, and let me tell you this, I am never going anywhere without him! He is the best boy scout ever!!. Plus our bed collapsed and in the morning we discovered it was resting on books. Clearly I had done something bad in my past life (certainly not this one as you all know I am an effing Angel sent from heaven and never cause any trouble).

If you think you are going to come to Normandy and get thin you can think again. No wonder all the French Mesdames are grumpy, all the food is made with butter and cream and they can't eat any of it.

Talking of Mesdames, there is one in the boulangerie with flour on her arms that you should stay away from. I'm saying no more but Gordon and Simon went up there every morning even when we still had stuff left over from yesterday.

So, we did lots of rides along lots of lovely lanes and saw white and brown cows (lots), some little lambs, 2 deer and heard lots of birds. We looked at hedgerows, beaches, war memorials, closed shops and restaurants and spooky old Norman churches. We ate fairly well considering it wasn't Italian. We were alternately freezing cold, soaking wet and boiling hot, so thats normal then.

Simon and Gordon made us cycle up and down roads twice quite a lot. Mice & Mmartin became quite an item going off and doing the super market run and thinking of marvellous suppers for us.

We didn't watch any television at all.

Those Fashionistas amongst you note that you will need 3 sets of cycling gear (one on, one in the wash, one drying) plus one classy outfit with woolly to wear at night. Think shabby aristo/farmer/electrician/Juliette Binnoche and you will be alright. I reckon silk t dress and cashmere cardigan with leggings and trainers would do (but I do travel light). Heels would be downright dangerous btw

Oh and I didn't once see John Paul Belmondo which was tres disappointing, but the mechanics in the bike shop are pretty spiffy and they say 'enchantee' when they squeeze your hand.

Simon asked me for some tips. I will say this only once . . .
1. Remember the French like to do a wee in public so don't be surprised when you go to the Ladies to be greeted by a man who is holding his penis with his other hand. This is perfectly normal.
2. Everything smells slightly of Camembert and manure.
3. The electricians know everything and don't worry are perfectly safe drivers after a bottle of the local cider and a pint of wine.
4. DZ likes an early start and is in charge. Of everything.
5. Communal living is pretty bloody annoying so don't expect anyone to a) clear the table b)lay the table c) save a bit of milk for you d) wash your bike e) fix anything f) put your washing on g) take your washing out h) make your bed i) get you tea in the morning
6. Gordon is God of Maps but watch out he is super bloody fit for an old buzzard so don't try chasing him up anything
7. A drop of Calvados after making an ascent on the 40 inch gear works wonders
8. If you are lucky ask Mice to make her smoked salmon starter which was delish
9. Its probably best if you remember that everyone can hear everything in all the rooms as the insulation isn't so clever 
10. Watch your head!!!!!!!! (note scars on top of Gordon and Dells)

I'm off to bed now given that i have picked up a sore throat All Upping on the Burnham on Crouch Ride - honestly its no wonder I am grumpy!

A demain as they say in Normandy (oh and um . . . it is a bit hilly)

Agent H


----------



## theclaud (27 May 2013)




----------



## StuAff (27 May 2013)

Yes, that Mice would have led you up the garden path if you weren't careful


----------



## dellzeqq (27 May 2013)

Agent Hilda said:


> Think shabby aristo/farmer/electrician/Juliette Binnoche and you will be alright.


I'm thinking that very thing..........in fact we've just had Ms. Binoche around to fix the central heating thermostat........


----------



## theclaud (27 May 2013)

Agent Hilda said:


> On the subject of baths, our hosts reckon you could fit in two people and have some fun. Let me make it clear we weren't in Normandy for any fun btw and particularly that kind of fun. Oh no!
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Plus our bed collapsed


----------



## StuAff (27 May 2013)

BTW, the Chateau has a new improved website at http://www.chateaulemontepinguet.com (as to why they haven't taken the old one down, pass...).


----------



## theclaud (27 May 2013)

2474235 said:


> I have, as you might expect, a short list


 
A short list, or a shortlist? I realise they might both be the same list in practice, but there's a competitive edge about the second.


----------



## mmmmartin (27 May 2013)

If it is a short list, presumably it won't take long to work your way through it?


----------



## mmmmartin (27 May 2013)

Agent Hilda said:


> you will need 3 sets of cycling gear (one on, one in the wash, one drying) plus one classy outfit with woolly ...... I reckon silk t dress and cashmere cardigan with leggings and trainers would do (but I do travel light). Heels would be downright dangerous btw


Thanks, very helpful advice. I'll leave the heels at home. 
In other news, peeps might like to bring along a mesh laundry bag to put their clothes in for washing so their gloves/socks/smalls etc do not become mixed up with those of others. I found this to be quite useful. You can get them on eBay for a few quid. I reckon the washing machines will be going on every night. 
Also, it would be good if peeps could please try to bring a few washing machine tablets so there will be enough for each machine for each night of the week. Otherwise you'll be wearing smelly kit. Or bringing masses of clothing. Or carrying back from the supermarket a huge box of washing powder on your bike. 
And bringing some dishwasher tablets would also be good.


----------



## mmmmartin (27 May 2013)

2474281 said:


> Oh I don't know, I at least half regret every bit of rushing in my youth.


You do know this is a cycling holiday?


----------



## srw (27 May 2013)

There will be at least one car at the chateau, and two people who will be arriving early enough pour visiter le supermarche et acheter les necessites lourds.


----------



## redfalo (27 May 2013)

User13710 said:


> Or just possibly rinsing stuff out by hand in the washbasin, using soap? It's the low-tech, lightweight traveller option.


 

... which quickly becomes less attractive when proper washing maschines are at hand. I'll probably bring a bike trailer as well, BTW.


----------



## srw (27 May 2013)

srw said:


> There will be at least one car at the chateau, and two people who will be arriving early enough pour visiter le supermarche et acheter les necessites lourds.


In other words - give us a shopping list and we'll pick it up.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 May 2013)

sorry - I should have set this out earlier - apologies, especially to Stephen and Rachel

on Saturday morning, Susie and I will wake up in another chateau, just down the road. We'll leave our luggage and head northwest on the roads north of the D22 to recce the route we'll be taking on the Friday. We'll then head northeast and meet the early ferry at Cherbourg. A car will take the luggage from this ferry, and those staying overnight in Cherbourg to the Chateau Le Mont Epinguet, and, in the mean time, Andrew B, who will be driving up from Tours will pick up the DZ luggage and take it to Le Mont Epinguet. Susie and I will lead the early ferry crew up to Le Mont Epinguet and we'll arrive at about 14.30.

I'll then go to Auchan, which is only about six miles up the N13, with Andrew B and we will pick up pasta, cheese, butter, jam, coffee, milk, fishy bits, broccoli, soap powder, dishwashing liquid, dishwasher powder, bottled water, salt, pepper, olive oil and maybe wine and cider, although the wine and cider may already be at the chateau if Mark, le patron, thinks that the Auchan stuff is not so good.

Andrew B and I will then return to the Chateau LME. I will leave again at about 18.30 and go down to meet the evening ferry crew. I'm hoping that Mark will do the second luggage run, but if he doesn't, I'll prevail on Stephen and Rachel. The Caen crew should arrive sometime in the afternoon. It may be that TMN will want picking up at Valognes, in which case I'll ask the Ws to zip down there - it's only 12km, but with luggage it will seem an awful lot longer.

The evening ferry crew will arrive about 21.30, by which time the catering team will have prepared a big slap-up pasta/fishy feast. We'll eat, and then I'll escort one gite party to their place and Gordon will lead his gite party down past Brix.

If people are driving to the Chateau then they can let me know where they are driving from and I'll give them a route that will avoid the mire...


----------



## srw (27 May 2013)

Prevail away!

(You have email saying the same thing)


----------



## StuAff (27 May 2013)

Bottled water? 

RE the pasta/fishy thing. Could the fish be optional please, I'd only end up picking it all out....?


----------



## dellzeqq (27 May 2013)

ps tea bags. Bring tea bags


----------



## dellzeqq (27 May 2013)

StuAff said:


> Bottled water?
> 
> RE the pasta/fishy thing. Could the fish be optional please, I'd only end up picking it all out....?


let me know what you do like and I'll sort something out.

and, yes, bottled water. The tap water at the chateau is lovely, but some people like bubbles.


----------



## StuAff (27 May 2013)

Not much of a fish eater in general, tuna & shellfish I've never liked. If it's a case of 'sauce minus fish' that would be more than OK.

Tea bags and porridge....


----------



## StuAff (27 May 2013)

2474556 said:


> Not on pasta


Indeed not!


----------



## mmmmartin (28 May 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> ps tea bags. Bring tea bags


Good point because if you want a decent cup of tea, remember the tea bags sold in France are a pale imitation of those sold here. Johnny Foreigner knows nothing of tea.


----------



## StuartG (28 May 2013)

TEA BAGS!!!
I may have to cancel.


----------



## ianmac62 (28 May 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> The evening ferry crew will arrive about 21.30, by which time the catering team will have prepared a big slap-up pasta/fishy feast. We'll eat, and then I'll escort one gite party to their place and Gordon will lead his gite party down past Brix.


 
Sounds a splendid plan to me. I have been hoping that Gordon would lead me from Cherbourg ferry port to the gîte!

Does Andrew need to collect our gîte keys at any particular time? Is there a cut-off time?


----------



## ianmac62 (28 May 2013)

User13710 said:


> Yes Martin, the vast tea plantations of Yorkshire support a thriving export trade all over the empire, to places as far flung and exotic as India and Ceylon.


 
Tea, biscuits and football - as you've noted elsewhere TMN. Brilliant!


----------



## redfalo (28 May 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> Good point because if you want a decent cup of tea, remember the tea bags sold in France are a pale imitation of those sold here. Johnny Foreigner knows nothing of tea.


 
I'm not into tea, but some German friends are. And they insist that the ingredients of English tea bags consists of of amazing things, none of them tea.


----------



## redfalo (28 May 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> sorry - I should have set this out earlier - apologies, especially to Stephen and Rachel
> 
> on Saturday morning, Susie and I will wake up in another chateau, just down the road. We'll leave our luggage and head northwest on the roads north of the D22 to recce the route we'll be taking on the Friday. We'll then head northeast and meet the early ferry at Cherbourg. A car will take the luggage from this ferry, and those staying overnight in Cherbourg to the Chateau Le Mont Epinguet, and, in the mean time, Andrew B, who will be driving up from Tours will pick up the DZ luggage and take it to Le Mont Epinguet. Susie and I will lead the early ferry crew up to Le Mont Epinguet and we'll arrive at about 14.30.
> 
> ...


 

Sounds like a logistical masterpiece to me, although early afternoon for the Caen team sounds a bit overly optimistic to me.


----------



## StuAff (30 May 2013)

User13710 said:


> I seem to remember some people had time to kill in Portsmouth at some point, in which case this could be the answer http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/2013/may/30/face-to-face-men-mary-rose
> 
> The old version closed some years ago for this new building's construction, but the whole Mary Rose collection has always been fascinating.


Ahem. As I posted in the other thread:


StuAff said:


> Right, as a decent chunk of us are sticking with the 1600, would anyone like to join me for a social on the Saturday morning/afternoon? Thinking of a ride to a suitable pub 15-20 miles away, lunch, back into town in plenty of time to make the ferry. Plenty of room here to dump bags should it be needed (and only a mile and a half from the ferry port).


 
Which reminds me, could all those interested let me know (again). Thinking of one of two options: Either as above or, as an alternative, a cultural tour in Leggsian style (Grolsch crate not included).


----------



## wanda2010 (30 May 2013)

Stu, I'm in for the pub ride but happy with either as long as alcohol is included.


----------



## CharlieB (30 May 2013)

Stu - still up for this, but be gentle, please. I will have loaded panniers, and haven't ridden a bike with panniers in over 20 years. Probably no room for a crate, tho' but.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (30 May 2013)

I'm up for the pub ride too and have been meaning to pick your brains about the area as I still haven't booked a hotel for the night we return and lastminute.com is throwing up all sorts.


----------



## StuAff (30 May 2013)

As I posted in the other thread, more than enough room here for bags to be stored. And it's only a mile and a half to the ferry port too. There might not be alcohol en route (my favoured stop isn't a pub..) , but there is a pub approximately ninety seconds staggering distance.......
ABV: Ibis or Travelodge probably your best bets.


----------



## wanda2010 (30 May 2013)

Sorted


----------



## Andrew Br (30 May 2013)

User13710 said:


> I think Simon's post covers the dishwasher/washing machine issue - all we ordinary mortals need to bring is teabags, as I understand it.


 
I'm sure that I can make a bit of space in the car to carry an adequate sufficiency of tea-bags _on the way out._ Coming back we're going to need all of the available space for fermented fruit drinks.

English breakfast, Earl Grey and decaf suit ?

.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (30 May 2013)

I'll probably have peppermint and cinnamon tea with me.


----------



## StuAff (30 May 2013)

Oh dear....went a bit wrong there recce guys and gals. If only someone had asked me beforehand..
Through the precinct? Big scary roundabout? You clearly missed the underpass between Kingston Crescent and the port for one thing...
Will post an easy, sensible, safe route later on.


----------



## dellzeqq (30 May 2013)

StuAff said:


> Oh dear....went a bit wrong there recce guys and gals. If only someone had asked me beforehand..
> Through the precinct? Big scary roundabout? You clearly missed the underpass between Kingston Crescent and the port for one thing...
> Will post an easy, sensible, safe route later on.


 
leave this to me, please!


----------



## StuAff (30 May 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> leave this to me, please!


Will do.


----------



## Andrew Br (30 May 2013)

User13710 said:


> Thanks Andrew! However, Earl Grey and 'decaf' are just not recognisable as tea I'm afraid; not sure about 'English breakfast'. I'll bring some PG Tips.


 
You're an ungrateful a fussy lot.
PG Tips for TMN it is and I'll drink the "fancy" teas.
Ohhh, get me.

.


----------



## StuartG (30 May 2013)

User13710 said:


> I'll bring some PG Tips.


Loose please!


----------



## StuartG (30 May 2013)

User13710 said:


> ... the temptation to wash tealeaves down the sink is irresistible. With a teabag it's non-existent.


Oh TMN if I promise to dispose of your leaves in a non-plumbery fashion - will you take pity on me?
Otherwise it will be trying to get through the week on just infested apple juice and vin de pays. It'll be 'ard ..


----------



## StuAff (30 May 2013)

StuartG said:


> Oh TMN if I promise to dispose of your leaves in a non-plumbery fashion - will you take pity on me?
> Otherwise it will be trying to get through the week on just infested apple juice and vin de pays. It'll be 'ard ..


I'm sure you'd manage........


----------



## ianmac62 (31 May 2013)

StuAff said:


> Could all those interested let me know (again). Thinking of one of two options: Either as above or, as an alternative, a cultural tour in Leggsian style (Grolsch crate not included).



I'm on for either option please!


----------



## srw (31 May 2013)

2480101 said:


> Oh no, I have been busy ripping up tea bags collected from my stays in budget hotels and putting the content in a ziploc baggy. What am I to do now?


Drink coffee. Far better as a pick-me-up for the morning and in keeping with the country.

Talking of which, is the chateau well-appointed or am I going to have to bring my own supplies of essentials like coffee-pots and a decent grinder?


----------



## dellzeqq (31 May 2013)

Well, I can tell you this - there'll be no indecent grinding on this trip!

It's cafetieres only (with the appropriate accents) as far as I can remember


----------



## srw (31 May 2013)

We'll just have to sling the bike out of the boot to make way for the Gaggia then. Hey ho.


----------



## srw (31 May 2013)

Anyway. Tools. We have a car but few tools - we can run to a track pump but that's about it. Does one of the other drivers have a more comprehensive toolkit or are we going to rely on what will fit in panniers and les mechaniques locals? Or is some absurdly complex scheme going to be devised involving delivering tools to an office?


----------



## dellzeqq (31 May 2013)

don't worry about tools - the kind of thing you take on a night ride should suffice. If you have a particular need for, say, spanners, or odd sized inner tubes, then bring them along, but the bike shop is pretty darn spiffy. A pair of cutters might come in handy, and spare spokes are always clever on a tour, but that's about it.


----------



## wanda2010 (31 May 2013)

I'm guessing that pretty darn spiffy bike shop won't have 'fixings' for the one and only 650c wheeler? I'll bring inners and a spare tyre. Spoke problems are not allowed.


----------



## mmmmartin (31 May 2013)

The bike shop looked capable of fixing just about anything. See posts passim. Inners always a good idea, obvs, and a Park Tool tyre boot pack would probably do the trick for less than a fiver and weighing the same as a dustcap.


----------



## wanda2010 (31 May 2013)

How about a couple of empty crisp packets? I bulk buy Walkers ready salted.


----------



## CharlieB (31 May 2013)

Mind you, instead of lamenting the lack or otherwise of a decent cuppa char, we could just embrace the fact that the French make better coffee than we do…


----------



## StuartG (31 May 2013)

Cocoa, nobody's mentioned cocoa ...


----------



## dellzeqq (31 May 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Mind you, instead of lamenting the lack or otherwise of a decent cuppa char, we could just embrace the fact that the French make better coffee than we do…


 
hmm......


----------



## dellzeqq (31 May 2013)

and while you lot are rabitting on about tea and coffee, I have established that the local cider, made in St. Joseph, is available at Auchan. All part of the Vendredis service!


----------



## andyman (31 May 2013)

Oh so this is where everyone is discussing the trip!


----------



## ceepeebee (1 Jun 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Mind you, instead of lamenting the lack or otherwise of a decent cuppa char, we could just embrace the fact that the French make better coffee than we do…


Controversial! IME even the Dutch make better coffee than our French cousins.


----------



## ianmac62 (1 Jun 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> the Dutch make better coffee



I think you've confused coffee with apple cake.


----------



## ceepeebee (1 Jun 2013)

Well, that too. I don't know what it is, but French coffee and I have never got on, it always seems so weak. Then again, I'm a complete aeropressing, hand-grinding snob about my coffee.


----------



## Snail Bait (2 Jun 2013)

Hi. I've just booked my ferry tickets. Out on Sat 15th at 4pm but garage is full for bike bookings so have to take wheels of and bung in a bag. If anyone of the bods who can no longer make it are cancelling that Portsmouth crossing could you let me know so I can ring them and get the bike space. Thank you. Cate


----------



## Snail Bait (2 Jun 2013)

2474281 said:


> Oh I don't know, I at least half regret every bit of rushing in my youth.


je ne regrette rien


----------



## StuAff (2 Jun 2013)

Having been thinking about submarines (on account of the forlorn sight of the increasingly decrepit Soviet sub at Rochester), one link led to another which led to this... http://www.citedelamer.com/exhibiti...rine-open-to-the-public-in-the-world/?lang=en
Possible solution to what to do in Cherbourg of a Saturday. €18 entry though, sheesh.....


----------



## StuAff (2 Jun 2013)

I have somewhat mixed views about this bike shop being rather too far away. On the one hand, I'd love to have a browse and a test ride or two. On the other, it might involve spending several thousand euros.... And not the ideal time for a visit, there's a race on that week......


----------



## srw (2 Jun 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Well, that too. I don't know what it is, but French coffee and I have never got on, it always seems so weak. Then again, I'm a complete aeropressing, hand-grinding snob about my coffee.


There is an aeropress and a handgrinder in the car outside the flat, waiting to go to the office tomorrow morning - I've got bored with complaining about the stuff the canteen serves up.

French coffee is thin at least partly, I think, because the typical French* blend involves Robusta as well as Arabica beans. That gives oomph at the expense of depth of flavour.

*as, indeed, does the typical Italian blend.


----------



## ianmac62 (3 Jun 2013)

For the sake of provincials, could you or ceepeebee explain what these objects are?


----------



## srw (3 Jun 2013)

And for the Yorkshiremen and Scots* - I've just spent £50 on the two devices. Decent coffee beans cost roughly £20 a kilo - you need about 15 grams for a double espresso, so the raw materials cost about 30p.

Over the last 2 years I've been working in this particular office I've probably bought a £1.75 frothy coffee a couple of times a week or so, as the filter jugs that get delivered to the office kitchen go stale before they leave the canteen. The £1.75 frothy stuff is no better than passable, so it often (far too often for my waistline) gets accompanied by a £1.50 cake.

You do the maths, as the Americans would say if they knew English.

*Other cultural stereotypes are available.


----------



## velovoice (3 Jun 2013)

srw said:


> [...] as the Americans would say if they knew English.


Hey! I resemble that remark.

I say "maths". But it could be that I've gone native.


----------



## srw (3 Jun 2013)

To my embarrassment I discover from OED online that there's a US citation for "maths" from 1948, and a UK citation for "math" from 1891. It's another cultural stereotype, isn't it?


----------



## CharlieB (3 Jun 2013)

Well, I bumped into one member of the recce party this afternoon. Without giving away too much, they told me, full of enthusiasm, that we're in for a treat. 

That's all.


----------



## redjedi (4 Jun 2013)

so after a very nervous 4 weeks waiting for a replacement passport it finally turned up on Saturday, so now I can finally start planning for the holiday.

As the only luggage option available to me and my bike is a rucksack, I'll be travelling as light as possible, especially since I'll be riding all the way from London via Caens. I think I'll need to buy a medium sized backpack to limit what I carry as I only have a huge one currently.
I see the essentials have been covered already i.e. tea, coffee, beer but will I need to bring a towel with me or will that be supplied?

Are there any other items I need to consider bringing?


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (4 Jun 2013)

I've been thinking about towels too and saw those microfibre ones in an outdoor shop last night that fold down really small and weigh almost nothing. Might be an option.


----------



## redfalo (4 Jun 2013)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> I've been thinking about towels too and saw those microfibre ones in an outdoor shop last night that fold down really small and weigh almost nothing. Might be an option.


 
Towels, yes - and do we have to bring a sleeping bag / bedclothes?


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jun 2013)

towels and bedding are provided


----------



## CharlieB (4 Jun 2013)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> I've been thinking about towels too and saw those microfibre ones in an outdoor shop last night that fold down really small and weigh almost nothing. Might be an option.


 They're really good, ABV. I have one.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jun 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> towels and bedding are provided


what about soap though? Notorious soap dodgers the French*

*other cultural stereotypes are available.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jun 2013)

Is anyone going over earlier or returning later?

(I am)


----------



## Andrew Br (4 Jun 2013)

We're spending the week before down near Toulouse if that's what you mean Greg.

.


----------



## rvw (4 Jun 2013)

We're going over this weekend (gite in Brittany) but coming back at the same time as most of the crowd. That's why we'll be around earlier on the Saturday to help out with shopping/luggage etc if need be.


----------



## mmmmartin (4 Jun 2013)

GregCollins said:


> what about soap though? Notorious soap dodgers the French*
> 
> *other cultural stereotypes are available.


Johnny Foreigner has copied us and now has Shops. The French still don't have a word for Entrepreneur though......


----------



## User10571 (4 Jun 2013)

2487651 said:


> There are several things the French don't have words for and so conveniently use the English word or phrase. Examples being; croissant, champagne, bagette, moules marinierre, and of course entente cordiale.


*Looks for a POTD facility, before going to bed....*


----------



## ianmac62 (5 Jun 2013)

On the other hand, the Greeks are still puzzled that the English don't have a word for television.


----------



## StuartG (5 Jun 2013)

ianmac62 said:


> On the other hand, the Greeks are still puzzled that the English don't have a word for television.



As do the people of Rome but only half heartedly ... however its the French we can blame for this one in 1907. Next?


----------



## ianmac62 (5 Jun 2013)

Just wondering if English will become the lingua franca.


----------



## StuAff (5 Jun 2013)

For those of you who are coming on Saturday morning's jaunt, or who still might be thinking about it, a rough approximation of the route is here. Those of you with GPS, please don't load this onto your devices as this was the route Ride With GPS came up with, and parts of it make no sense whatsoever in practice (I couldn't be bothered to sort that out). Nonetheless, I can promise you such delights as:
A Theatre of Broken Dreams!
An Invisible Eyesore!
Unusually well-built Follies!
And splendid buildings dating from the third century AD to the present day. Plus some appalling concrete monstrosities, but never mind those.
As regarding timing, I'm thinking 9.30 for 10 at my place, depending on pace elevenses/lunch/ at the Castle cafe, then on and back to mine before a leisurely stop for food and/or drinks at the pub, before finally making our way to the Ferry Port at 2.30 or so (from home it's only a mile and a half, and the route features no scary roundabouts etc). I'll PM interested parties with my address.


----------



## CharlieB (5 Jun 2013)

StuAff said:


> For those of you who are coming on Saturday morning's jaunt, or who still might be thinking about it, a rough approximation of the route is here. Those of you with GPS, please don't load this onto your devices as this was the route Ride With GPS came up with, and parts of it make no sense whatsoever in practice (I couldn't be bothered to sort that out). Nonetheless, I can promise you such delights as:
> A Theatre of Broken Dreams!
> An Invisible Eyesore!
> Unusually well-built Follies!
> ...


 Top stuff, Stu!
Didn't they pull the elephant t#rds down?


----------



## StuAff (5 Jun 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Top stuff, Stu!
> Didn't they pull the elephant t#rds down?


That covers a multitude of architectural sins...


----------



## rvw (5 Jun 2013)

Some time back, Mmmartin suggested (very sensibly) that mesh laundry bags would be a good idea. Having trawled the local hardware shops, I've found somewhere which has big bags (I estimate big enough for a full day's kit for srw and me) at £1.99 each - I can take orders if required! (By tomorrow evening please...)


----------



## ianmac62 (5 Jun 2013)

StuAff said:


> I'll PM interested parties with my address.



Yes, please!

(Just guessing: Broken Dreams = Fratton Park. What division ... What division ... What division are you in?)


----------



## ianmac62 (5 Jun 2013)

rvw said:


> Some time back, Mmmartin suggested (very sensibly) that mesh laundry bags would be a good idea. Having trawled the local hardware shops, I've found somewhere which has big bags (I estimate big enough for a full day's kit for srw and me) at £1.99 each - I can take orders if required! (By tomorrow evening please...)



Yes, please!


----------



## Andrew Br (5 Jun 2013)

rvw said:


> Some time back, Mmmartin suggested (very sensibly) that mesh laundry bags would be a good idea. Having trawled the local hardware shops, I've found somewhere which has big bags (I estimate big enough for a full day's kit for srw and me) at £1.99 each - I can take orders if required! (By tomorrow evening please...)


 
Me too please 

.


----------



## redfalo (5 Jun 2013)

rvw said:


> Some time back, Mmmartin suggested (very sensibly) that mesh laundry bags would be a good idea. Having trawled the local hardware shops, I've found somewhere which has big bags (I estimate big enough for a full day's kit for srw and me) at £1.99 each - I can take orders if required! (By tomorrow evening please...)


 

oh, this is very kind. Please add one for me to your shopping list.


----------



## StuAff (5 Jun 2013)

rvw said:


> Some time back, Mmmartin suggested (very sensibly) that mesh laundry bags would be a good idea. Having trawled the local hardware shops, I've found somewhere which has big bags (I estimate big enough for a full day's kit for srw and me) at £1.99 each - I can take orders if required! (By tomorrow evening please...)


 
Yes please!


----------



## srw (5 Jun 2013)

I'm told that the shop only had half a dozen bags. Her ladyship will buy up the stock and we can argue when we arrive!


----------



## rvw (5 Jun 2013)

... since I would guess that (load represented by shop's stock of bags) > (capacity of washing machine), we can probably share.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Jun 2013)

I'm happy for my smalls to mix with anybody else's smalls. And, for those of you who doubt the sociability, or, indeed, the structural integrity of my smalls I can only say that my smalls were purchased from Marks and Spencer a bare two months ago and they are in impeccable condition.


----------



## StuAff (5 Jun 2013)

Alex at Glenbank was great. Though all the places I stayed at on LonJOG were pretty good, Glenbank was just about the best.


----------



## theclaud (5 Jun 2013)

StuAff said:


> all the places I stayed at on LonJOG were pretty good


 
I'm guessing you've had to bury the memory of the Dornoch Bridge Inn in some dark place...


----------



## StuAff (5 Jun 2013)

theclaud said:


> I'm guessing you've had to bury the memory of the Dornoch Bridge Inn in some dark place...


It did the job, and the food was good. Point taken though.


----------



## Snail Bait (6 Jun 2013)

Just sorting my stuff out and decided I need a bigger saddle bag for my euros, emergency croissants, etc. As someone who always lags behind I have plenty of time to admire other people's kit from an advantageous view point. I'm sure all your bottoms are lovely but it's those carradice bags that catch my eye but .... What size? Too much choice. Any recommendations? Merci bien.


----------



## velovoice (6 Jun 2013)

2489789 said:


> You presumably mean the cotton duck ones in black or green? I would vote for the Zip Roll as a day bag for a jacket, multi-tool, inner tube, wallet and cash. Alternatively the Barley if you want a bit bigger.


+Zip Roll if all you need to carry is what Adrian mentions. My caveat is that they're tricky to get into, without getting off your bike. The minute you extend that to needing space for clothing -- even just a pac-a-mac -- you'll want the Barley. Room for jacket, extra gloves/hat/etc plus a sandwich or three. And you can generally get into it while stopped without having to totally dismount -- certainly the end pockets, and the main bag too if your back allows.
The Barley is definitely the one most seen on FNRttCs. I think we had 10+ on the Whitstable ride last weekend!
If that's not quite big enough for you, the Pendle is a very similar design just a wee bit bigger (taller).

ETA: CR2, I'll have my Barley on tomorrow night's DunRun Lite. Have a look at it. If you think it might suit your needs for Normandy but you're not convinced you'd use one longer term, I'm happy to lend it -- or the Pendle if you'd like something a little bigger -- to you for Normany - provided I can have it back before Cardiff!


----------



## wanda2010 (6 Jun 2013)

@StuAff - PM please! Cheers.


----------



## CharlieB (6 Jun 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> @StuAff - PM please! Cheers.


 +1, Ta @StuAff


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Jun 2013)

I want me one of these


----------



## wanda2010 (6 Jun 2013)

Cute dog.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (6 Jun 2013)

I've been known to put my mum's bichon into my basket before now although I'm not quite sure how much she enjoys it. I do though


----------



## ianmac62 (6 Jun 2013)

I'm packed!





Well, I was cycle-camping the End-to-End. This is at Ballachulish Bridge between Glencoe and Fort William. Since changed the rear panniers for Ortlieb waterproof ones. They're great - really are waterproof - but obviously don't have the external pockets and this disappoints an obsessive-compulsive packing organiser!


----------



## StuartG (6 Jun 2013)

Ahem - the yellows don't match and the pedal is not vertical. Ooops that blue bottle is no-no too ... its France you off to, let's have some style


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (6 Jun 2013)

Lovely pic of the Motherland in the background!


----------



## CharlieB (6 Jun 2013)

If my Brooks saddle has no loops on the back, are there any adapter type thingummybobs that will achieve the same and allow attachment of, say a Carradice or similar?


----------



## wanda2010 (6 Jun 2013)

http://www.carradice.co.uk/index.php?page_id=category&category_id=41


----------



## CharlieB (6 Jun 2013)

Ta, S & A - but hold on, please I haven't got a bag yet - I just need to do a test pack of the panniers first to see if I need more room.
I have to admit those Carradices are darned nifty, tho'but.


----------



## ianmac62 (6 Jun 2013)

StuartG said:


> Ahem - the yellows don't match and the pedal is not vertical. Ooops that blue bottle is no-no too ... its France you off to, let's have some style


Agreed about the yellows and the pedals. Sorry! The blue bottle distinguishes meths from water. And it did get published in "The Loaded Touring Bicycle".


----------



## Andrew Br (6 Jun 2013)

PG Tips (bags and loose) has been purchased you lucky people.
Now I must try not to drink it all while we're away next week.
Did I say that we're on holiday next week as well ?
Must have slipped my mind 

.


----------



## wanda2010 (6 Jun 2013)




----------



## dellzeqq (6 Jun 2013)

CR2 said:


> Just sorting my stuff out and decided I need a bigger saddle bag for my euros, emergency croissants, etc. As someone who always lags behind I have plenty of time to admire other people's kit from an advantageous view point. I'm sure all your bottoms are lovely but it's those carradice bags that catch my eye but .... What size? Too much choice. Any recommendations? Merci bien.


 
I have an aero bag you can borrow if it suits. http://www.carradice.co.uk/index.php?page_id=product&under=type&product_id=31 

Ping me your address and I'll post it to you.


----------



## mistral (6 Jun 2013)

CharlieB said:


> I have to admit those Carradices are darned nifty, tho'but.


I believe there is a Dellzeqqian law concerning saddlebags on Colnago's?


----------



## StuAff (6 Jun 2013)

mistral said:


> I believe there is a Dellzeqqian law concerning saddlebags on Colnago's?


There is a photo on this 'ere forum with an SQR bag on the C50......


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Jun 2013)

I think that, in a general way, the rides are not so very long that we'll need to carry food around with us. It might be that the weather is changeable, and that we'll be carrying waterproofs on some days, and people might want to carry a drink. 

There will be grocerys to be brought back, but I think we can fairly look to the strongest cyclists to do most of the hauling.


----------



## mmmmartin (7 Jun 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> look to the strongest cyclists


I would like to volunteer Mice for that after the superb job she did on Le Recce.


----------



## rvw (7 Jun 2013)

Laundry bags duly purchased. And the soon-to-be traditional* Fridays cake is in the oven.






*Tradition = somthing which has happened twice.


----------



## StuAff (7 Jun 2013)

2491684 said:


> Thank you.


+1.


----------



## ianmac62 (7 Jun 2013)

StuAff said:


> +1.


+1


----------



## CharlieB (7 Jun 2013)

2492240 said:


> Should this have the running total included?


 +1


----------



## mistral (7 Jun 2013)

2492240 said:


> Should this have the running total included?


----------



## Andrew Br (7 Jun 2013)

We're off very early in the morning so can I wish y'all avoir un bon voyage et rester en sécurité. 

If, for any bizarre reason, you need to get in touch, dellzeqq has my mobile number.
I shan't be checking e-mails or the interwebs; shocking I know.

Hell I'm looking forward to this 

.


----------



## StuAff (8 Jun 2013)

Porridge lovers: Supplies have been purchased. That is all.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Jun 2013)

I have to advise that I can no longer make my appointment with fun in France this month. 

The great leader has been told via email.


----------



## StuAff (8 Jun 2013)

GregCollins said:


> I have to advise that I can no longer make my appointment with fun in France this month.
> 
> The great leader has been told via email.


Unlike. You will be missed.


----------



## ianmac62 (8 Jun 2013)

Wot StuAff said +1


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (8 Jun 2013)

We're also very unlikely to make it now and I'll send an email to our dear leader tomorrow when I'm more coherent than I have been all afternoon. Massaged my hungover friend earlier and I think I've inherited the booze from her bloodstream by osmosis.


----------



## Poacher (9 Jun 2013)

Good grief! What a lot of dropouts! Almost (but not quite) feel bound to offer myself as a replacement to keep up the numbers.
Just a bit of drunken advice from one who can now rarely afford the snobbery of Waitrose shopping - check out the local Lidl (or the one in Cherbourg) for wine bargains. Last September they had a rather nice Cote du Rhone Villages on offer (6 for the price of 4) which worked out at just under 2 euros per bottle - our local Lidl had it a couple of months ago at ~£5.99, and still a bargain at that!


----------



## ianmac62 (9 Jun 2013)

Wot I said about Greg +1


----------



## Andrew Br (9 Jun 2013)

Shame to hear about the drop-outs.

We've made it across (well under) the Manche and we're about to head off down south.
The weather is better in Manchester than in Paris. Which is a bugger.


<Charlie Croker>Just remember this - in this country they drive on the wrong side of the road<Charlie Croker>

.


----------



## wanda2010 (9 Jun 2013)

GregC and ABV +1. A real shame


----------



## mmmmartin (9 Jun 2013)

That little lot sits at the other end of The Pleasure Spectrum from a trip to the boulangerie to see madame. Who allegedly greeted Dell and Gordon dressed only in a light dusting of flour. See posts passim. Gordon did mutter something about a gold choker though. Not exactly sure what he meant by that.
I meant she was dressed only in a light dusting of flour. Not Dell or Gordon. Obvs.


----------



## SaLQ83 (9 Jun 2013)

GregCollins said:


> I have to advise that I can no longer make my appointment with fun in France this month.
> 
> The great leader has been told via email.


 
Oh that's a shame Greg. I have been looking forward to seeing more banter from the 4 Muskeeters on the equivalent of "Hell of the North"a la Normandie.


----------



## StuAff (9 Jun 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> That little lot sits at the other end of The Pleasure Spectrum from


 anything vaguely resembling a decent breakfast. False porridge, breakfast biscuits (?!!!), Nutri-grain (sweets in all but name). Yuck!


----------



## ianmac62 (9 Jun 2013)

Poacher said:


> Good grief! What a lot of dropouts! Almost (but not quite) feel bound to offer myself as a replacement to keep up the numbers.
> Just a bit of drunken advice from one who can now rarely afford the snobbery of Waitrose shopping - check out the local Lidl (or the one in Cherbourg) for wine bargains. Last September they had a rather nice Cote du Rhone Villages on offer (6 for the price of 4) which worked out at just under 2 euros per bottle - our local Lidl had it a couple of months ago at ~£5.99, and still a bargain at that!


Yep. I returned to Dieppe / Saint-Saens in October. The Auchan "Foire des Vins" was in full flood. Purchased 3 * 12 bottles of Touraine (Sauvignon Blanc) and 6 * 12 of Côtes de Blaye (Bordeaux red) and, with all the discounts, this worked out at €1.49 a bottle. Same stuff in my local Waitrose = £5.99+ a bottle. Local Aldi in Northampton once had Pessac-Leognan at one-third of Waitrose price. Ditto, for what it's worth, often has identical Parma ham. My answer: buy it in Aldi, carry it home in Waitrose bags.


----------



## StuAff (9 Jun 2013)

A little reminder for everyone, as I've just got round to doing this myself: amend numbers on your phones to the international format, if you haven't done so already. i.e. if the number in question is 023 926... it should read +44 23 926... (don't forget the + sign, it's required).


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Jun 2013)

@ AnythingButVanilla PM sent.


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Jun 2013)

I have a slight problem. Apparently I can't get rail tickets to go to Portsmouth on Friday cos of the London to Brighton bike race this weekend. Shall I panic now or later?


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> I have a slight problem. Apparently I can't get rail tickets to go to Portsmouth on Friday cos of the London to Brighton bike race this weekend. Shall I panic now or later?


Nothing showing on the National Rail website or Southern's. The BHF ride is on Sunday. And why would Portsmouth services be affected?

If this was a guy at a ticket office, he was giving you bull manure....


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Jun 2013)

I did wonder about that but I've not been able to find a train with a bike spot for Friday evening/night. Will continue the search but might have to bribe a nephew for a lift cos I ain't riding to Portsmouth!


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Jun 2013)

TMN, you may well be right. I've just spoken with another person at Southern (Nicola, very friendly and made me laugh) and she assures me I will be fine to travel outside of peak hours. She did say if there are any problems with the trains I might have to wait for the next available one, but that was it.

I'm still going to worry until I actually get on the train on Friday.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (10 Jun 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> @ AnythingButVanilla PM sent.


 
And replied to.


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2013)

Neither Southern nor SWT have bike reservations on the lines down to here, it's turn up and go (subject to available space & cycle policies in both cases). I'm pretty sure I've taken a bike on a train out of Waterloo on a weekday evening during the 'curfew' without problems. Nobber fellow passengers putting luggage or themselves in the bike spaces for no reason are a whole other matter....


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Jun 2013)

I am slowly calming down now. Thanks TMN and StuAff.

Now all I need to do is get the bike unstuck from the big ring tomorrow and clear my workload!


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2013)

Interesting development: three of the local audaxing contingent (Paul Metcalfe, Urban-Biker and Keeks of YACF fame), who self and a few others will know from the odd ride here and there, are going to Le Havre on Thursday night, and will be riding back to Cherbourg over four days via the D-Day beaches and assorted bars and restaurants. They're going to be in Barfleur Sunday night. Might be nice to sort out some sort of meet....?


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2013)

2496153 said:


> Persons on the Portsmouth - Caen ferry Friday night, meet and eat before boarding? Suggestions anyone?


Ship and Castle pub near the port?


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (10 Jun 2013)

Is this for trains on the Friday afternoon or Saturday? I've not booked train tickets yet but a groupsave is a good idea.


----------



## StuartG (10 Jun 2013)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> Is this for trains on the Friday afternoon or Saturday? I've not booked train tickets yet but a groupsave is a good idea.


There appears no way back by train to London on Saturday 22nd for Cherbourgers ...


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Jun 2013)

I'm staying overnight and travelling up on the Sunday morning.


----------



## StuartG (10 Jun 2013)

Calling StuAff,

I have to cycle from Portsmouth Harbour (coming across the Gosport Ferry). Is it possible to cycle through the naval base roads (Mountbatten Way etc) or do we have to go up the A3 Marketway? Streetview shows a cyclist using the pavement there. And I can see why!


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2013)

Stu, naval base is no through route. Market Way is indeed a bit hairy unless the roads are quiet.


----------



## StuartG (10 Jun 2013)

StuAff said:


> Market Way is indeed a bit hairy unless the roads are quiet.


Well we did have a practice round the Gatwick A23 on Saturday afternoon. I'll let you know which is worst (if we survive) ...


----------



## mistral (10 Jun 2013)

2496229 said:


> A Fullers pub a couple of minutes away from the boat. Excellent. Thanks Stu.
> 
> Need to be at the port by 22:00 latest so meet in pub from a couple of hours beforehand?


Sounds like a plan. Not sure how I'm getting to P'mouth yet, may not be there until 9ish.


----------



## ianmac62 (10 Jun 2013)

User13710 said:


> There's nothing at the International Port except a Costa, if I remember rightly.


 
Others may have local and/or more recent knowledge than me - but I cycled in 2011 to meet up with a group at the port. Despite the port service building being cavernous, empty, and with huge acres of space, within three minutes of wheeling our bikes just inside the door, a most unhelpful man said, "You can't bring those in here!"

We drank our Costa coffees inside with the bikes outside leaning against the front glass wall of the building. Perhaps I was the only one hoping the glass would crack.

Serves as a shelter if it's wet, I suppose.


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2013)

Went in this morning to get my Euros...no bikes sign on the door!


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jun 2013)

User13710 said:


> Ignore my last remarks then everyone.


 
I'm getting a deserved telling off for being prescriptive. Apologies all round

So...............my suggestion, and it is no more than a suggestion, is that people who are travelling down from London catch the 12.02 from Victoria, which comes through Clapham Junction at 12.08 and gets in to Portsmouth and Southsea at 13.58. That way you may be able to get a Groupsave. I'll circulate the rest of the peeps tonight


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jun 2013)

let's be clear about this - the people at the port in Portsmouth are not very nice at all. They don't want your business, and they really don't want your business if you're on a bike.


----------



## mmmmartin (10 Jun 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> the 12.02 from Victoria, which comes through Clapham Junction at 12.08 and gets in to Portsmouth and Southsea at 15.58


No doubt I have completely misunderstood this conversation, but I fret that those on a train arriving at 15:58 will need to get to the port, check in, and get on the boat, all in two minutes.


----------



## mmmmartin (10 Jun 2013)

Sorry. 13:58 is when it arrives. I shall try to board it at Redhill. I rest easy now.


----------



## redjedi (10 Jun 2013)

2496229 said:


> A Fullers pub a couple of minutes away from the boat. Excellent. Thanks Stu.
> 
> Need to be at the port by 22:00 latest so meet in pub from a couple of hours beforehand?


 
Alice and myself are heading off at about midday on Friday (maybe earlier) to give ourselves plenty of time to ride down, we should be there well before 8pm.


----------



## redjedi (10 Jun 2013)

mistral said:


> Sounds like a plan. Not sure how I'm getting to P'mouth yet, may not be there until 9ish.


 
I'm riding down on Friday Afternoon with Alice, you're welcome to tag along. We'll be taking a route similar to this http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2643165


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2013)

redjedi said:


> I'm riding down on Friday Afternoon with Alice, you're welcome to tag along. We'll be taking a route similar to this http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2643165


Good route you've got there Luke. Ridden most of that at one time or another, shouldn't give you too many problems. Climb out of Buriton's an evil little one, but walkable if anyone runs out of puff.


----------



## User10571 (10 Jun 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> <Charlie Croker>Just remember this - in this country they drive on the wrong side of the road<Charlie Croker>
> 
> .


Luvvin' it


----------



## mistral (10 Jun 2013)

redjedi said:


> I'm riding down on Friday Afternoon with Alice, you're welcome to tag along. We'll be taking a route similar to this http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2643165


 
Thanks Luke, I'll take a look see where I could meet you


----------



## clivedb (10 Jun 2013)

There doesn't seem to be the usual list of adventurers, or have I missed it?


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Jun 2013)

Issa secret


----------



## clivedb (10 Jun 2013)

So there are secret rules as well?


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2013)

Adrian's forgotten the secret rule about not talking about the secret rules.


----------



## redjedi (11 Jun 2013)

StuAff said:


> Good route you've got there Luke. Ridden most of that at one time or another, shouldn't give you too many problems. Climb out of Buriton's an evil little one, but walkable if anyone runs out of puff.


I know, but until they bore a nice cycling tunnel through the South Downs you're always going to hit at least one big climb. Getting the whole route under 3K ft of climbing was a mini victory. 



mistral said:


> Thanks Luke, I'll take a look see where I could meet you


I'll PM you my number and I'll give you a call when we're setting off.


----------



## mmmmartin (11 Jun 2013)

StuAff said:


> Adrian's forgotten the secret rule about not talking about the secret rules.


I, however, have not forgotten the secret rule about not talking about the secret rules. Except to say that the cancell-ees will regret not coming on this trip. And that I am sworn to secrecy about the excellence of the Friday lunch stop. Which is not to be missed.


----------



## ianmac62 (11 Jun 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> And that I am sworn to secrecy about the excellence of the Friday lunch stop. Which is not to be missed.


 
Looking forward to seeing the cathedral too at that lunch stop.


----------



## StuartG (11 Jun 2013)

ianmac62 said:


> Looking forward to seeing the cathedral too at that lunch stop.


You mean I spent a fortune renting a bateaux, a chateux with folks who go gooey over Cathedral Cheese. Pass the Tesco mother ...


----------



## ianmac62 (11 Jun 2013)

You, Stuart G, may be a chateau aristo, je suis un gîte sans-cullottes.


----------



## StuartG (11 Jun 2013)

ianmac62 said:


> You, Stuart G, may be a chateau aristo, je suis un gîte sans-cullottes.


Yep, I always thought "_Qu'ils mangent de la brioche" _was wasted on the peasantry.


----------



## ianmac62 (11 Jun 2013)

Someone may guillotine this conversation.


----------



## StuartG (11 Jun 2013)

ianmac62 said:


> Someone may guillotine this conversation.


Stickin' yer neck out there Ian ...


----------



## StuartG (11 Jun 2013)

2497764 said:


> Oi, stop it you two.


Get you Gary Powers ...


----------



## redfalo (11 Jun 2013)

StuartG said:


> There appears no way back by train to London on Saturday 22nd for Cherbourgers ...


... this is precisely the reason why I rebooked my return trip. I'll take the night ferry from Caen to Pompey, which gives me another day of cycling in France


----------



## redfalo (11 Jun 2013)

2496229 said:


> A Fullers pub a couple of minutes away from the boat. Excellent. Thanks Stu.
> 
> Need to be at the port by 22:00 latest so meet in pub from a couple of hours beforehand?


 
Good plan. I aim for the 18.09 train from Waterloo and should arrive in Portsmouth at 20.15ish.


----------



## StuartG (11 Jun 2013)

The forecast is a bit breezy on Saturday. 24 mph westerlies in Portsmouth - probably more at sea. They have cancelled the cat when its too rough (I remember being switched to an 8 hour conventional ferry crossing in a force 8). More likely is it could run slow which means we could be a little late. Not wishing to be pessimistic but its worth making sure your batteries will get you to Brix in the dark.

Plan for the worst. Hope for the best.


----------



## StuAff (12 Jun 2013)

I have started on the charging routine already....


----------



## StuAff (12 Jun 2013)

IGN 106 map order now in the post


----------



## StuAff (12 Jun 2013)

StuAff said:


> IGN 106 map order now in the post


...and it turned up today 

There's also an online version here http://www.walkingclub.org.uk/ign_france_maps/Top100/map-TOP100106.shtml


----------



## theclaud (13 Jun 2013)

What's the latest theory on the week's weather, Normandypeeps?


----------



## ianmac62 (13 Jun 2013)

Might rain.


----------



## mistral (13 Jun 2013)

2500399 said:


> There will be wetter days and drier days.


Don't forget to pack the Sainsbury's carrier bags then ...


----------



## theclaud (13 Jun 2013)

I'm bringing an ass-saver...


----------



## StuAff (13 Jun 2013)

Neither of the above.


----------



## Tim Hall (13 Jun 2013)

theclaud said:


> What's the latest theory on the week's weather, Normandypeeps?


 
'Skys took a turn since this morning I think it'll brighten up yet.'

Meanwhile I'd advise cornering the gopher wood market.

#jealous


----------



## StuartG (13 Jun 2013)

I guess the forecast suggests we best send those with cars to retrieve galactic quantities of fromage, pain, vin & cidre and retire to the chateaux to exchange strange tales of infamous rides.

I could live with that.


----------



## mmmmartin (13 Jun 2013)

2500430 said:


> http://m.yr.no/place/France/Lower_Normandy/Arrondissement_de_Cherbourg/long.html


That forecast looks pretty much as we had it on Le Recce. To assist with others' packing dilemmas, I wore bibshorts that covered the knees, with one layer and a windproof on top. In the evenings sitting around Le Chateau I wore longs with a thin fleece over a teeshirt. I was never really cold and sometimes in the sun it was v hot. I took far too much clothing because the washing machine was on most evenings. I shall take three days of riding stuff and one set of sitting around stuff. I shall also take trainers as well as Shimano sandals, which, although I understand Johnny Foreigner finds them very alluring with dark socks, white legs and knobbly knees, are good to change out of now and again.


----------



## StuAff (13 Jun 2013)

StuartG said:


> I guess the forecast suggests we best send those with cars to retrieve galactic quantities of fromage, pain, vin, chocolat, brioche, patisserie, jus d'orange & cidre and those of a namby-pamby disposition retire to the chateaux to exchange strange tales of infamous rides, later joined by those who've gone out and ridden them that day.
> 
> I could live with that.


 
FTFY.


----------



## StuartG (13 Jun 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> I shall also take trainers as well as Shimano sandals, which, although I understand Johnny Foreigner finds them very alluring with dark socks, white legs and knobbly knees


Yay, with mine and Adrian's that's 30 digits to frighten the natives and captivate TC ...


----------



## StuartG (13 Jun 2013)

StuAff said:


> FTFY.


Hey leave off editing my prose. I found the imposition of _jus d'orange_ totally inappropriate and out of character. Hint: check your brake blocks every morning my brave but foolish one ...


----------



## StuAff (13 Jun 2013)

StuartG said:


> Hey leave off editing my prose. I found the imposition of _jus d'orange_ totally inappropriate and out of character. Hint: check your brake blocks every morning my brave but foolish one ...



Some of us don't drink vin. Anyway, you need jus d'orange for the vodka.


----------



## StuAff (13 Jun 2013)

Have spare brake pads if they're needed.
Anyway, it's only a bit of rain on a couple of days.


----------



## StuartG (13 Jun 2013)

StuAff said:


> Anyway, it's only a bit of rain on a couple of days.


Did we have a bit of rain on Whitstable 2012? Calling Wanda ...


----------



## wanda2010 (13 Jun 2013)

My memory tells me there was enough rain for me to squeeze out a cup of water from each glove! Given that I feel the cold more than most, I'm taking an extra merino layer.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Jun 2013)

I've got new socks for every day and new pants for every day - and I'm not even going to be wearing pants!!!!!!


----------



## mmmmartin (13 Jun 2013)

Because the pants haven't been built yet that'll take the job on?

Copyright Blackadder, obvs


----------



## theclaud (13 Jun 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> I've got new socks for every day and new pants for every day - and I'm not even going to be wearing pants!!!!!!


 
Crikey! My mum will be wondering what kind of holiday I have signed up to!


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Jun 2013)

theclaud said:


> Crikey! My mum will be wondering what kind of holiday I have signed up to!


I have a great deal of faith in your mum's judgement......

and I'll not be wearing pants because I shall be wearing my new cycling shorts!


----------



## mmmmartin (13 Jun 2013)

I think this does not affect any of us peeps but it might be worth following @BrittanyFerries for a day or so. Those of us who are hip (rather than *hip replacement*) and on Twitter will have seen this tweet from Brittany Ferries

12m​UPDATE: Tomorrow’s 08.15 sailing to Caen is leaving 25 minutes early due a harbour closure. Please check-in by 07.15.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Jun 2013)

theclaud said:


> What's the latest theory on the week's weather, Normandypeeps?


I suspect there might be the occasional warm front.
Meteo


----------



## theclaud (13 Jun 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> *I have a great deal of faith in your mum's judgement......*
> 
> and I'll not be wearing pants because I shall be wearing my new cycling shorts!


 
Indeed! She'll be sorry she's not coming along!


----------



## mmmmartin (13 Jun 2013)

I'll be packing the budgie smugglers just in case. I think every ride goes to the coast. (Which come to think of it, would be a good name for a club.)


----------



## slowmotion (14 Jun 2013)

Bon voyage et bon vacances.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Jun 2013)

bon voyage
bonnes vacances
bon retour
bon appetit
bons vins
Bon trager (that's what you say when you're tyred)
and many bonny days...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Jun 2013)

Have a lovely trip one and all, ride safe, and come back tired and happy!


----------



## Flying Dodo (14 Jun 2013)

Hope you all have a wonderful time. Really sorry we weren't able to do this, so I look forward to reading lots of interesting tales of cycling high jinks, alcohol induced navigational errors and general mayhem.


----------



## StuAff (14 Jun 2013)

PM'd all those who'd an expressed an interest in the Pompey pootle tomorrow- forecast is dry but gusty winds. I'm still up for it, but requests to cut it short and head to the pub will of course be taken.


----------



## Snail Bait (14 Jun 2013)

StuAff said:


> PM'd all those who'd an expressed an interest in the Pompey pootle tomorrow- forecast is dry but gusty winds. I'm still up for it, but requests to cut it short and head to the pub will of course be taken.


Hi. I would like to join you if I can but if I'm running late could you tell me what pub you will be going to?


----------



## StuAff (14 Jun 2013)

Snail Bait said:


> Hi. I would like to join you if I can but if I'm running late could you tell me what pub you will be going to?


Just added you to the PM conversation, Cate, all the details are on there


----------



## Aperitif (14 Jun 2013)

...and no bon king - it's a Republic. Alternatively, eat adequately whilst riding.


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Jun 2013)

ON THE BOAT!


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (14 Jun 2013)

On the train and have no idea of South Western's bike policy and if I'm allowed to chuck people out of the bike bit or not.


----------



## ianmac62 (14 Jun 2013)

Gordon & Lonica, and I, have just checked in to the Portsmouth Travelodge. We're going to have a meal at a Café Rouge somewhere at some time.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (14 Jun 2013)

We're also in that hotel and need food. May we gatecrash please?


----------



## ianmac62 (14 Jun 2013)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> We're also in that hotel and need food. May we gatecrash please?


Of course, we're sitting in reception now! With bikes. It's a short pedal


----------



## wanda2010 (14 Jun 2013)

I'll be at the IBIS Portsmouth Centre at some point tonight. Forever alone.

See you lot in the morning.


----------



## swarm_catcher (14 Jun 2013)

Have fun! Take many photos.


----------



## User10571 (14 Jun 2013)

Wishing safe journey, fun and excitement to all!
And yes, take many photos.
It's the next best thing to being there....


----------



## Aperitif (14 Jun 2013)

You Caen touch this! 


Say hello to Café Gondrée if there is time!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jun 2013)

2503637 said:


> Equipe variation Caen ont en France a Douvres, entre Ouitsterham et Beyeaux. Nous prenons le petit dejunier.


Comment?


----------



## Aperitif (15 Jun 2013)

Very common!


----------



## wanda2010 (15 Jun 2013)

Not going well then?


----------



## ceepeebee (15 Jun 2013)

DZ leaves the country, anish kapoor gets a knighthood..... Maybe dz will claim political asylum over there?


----------



## ceepeebee (15 Jun 2013)

Erk, hope you manage to get re-optimised quickly Adrian.


----------



## wanda2010 (15 Jun 2013)

Ade, you take care!


----------



## clivedb (15 Jun 2013)

2503758 said:


> Well I have just brushed a van with my pannier, lost my balanced, fallen over in slow motion and hit a car with my head, so less than optimal.


Sounds painful, Adrian. I hope you've recovered.
Clive


----------



## mmmmartin (15 Jun 2013)

Is the van ok? And what about the car?


----------



## mmmmartin (15 Jun 2013)

On train going through Crawley. Am envious of Team Caen's mini-adventures with collateral damage and money-saving exploits. My journey is uneventful so far. Although I did have to turn back at my gate to pick up some chain lube. And I just realised I have forgotten the budgie smugglers. So might have to be "tackle-out".


----------



## StuartG (15 Jun 2013)

We are in a pub on The Hard. B windy!


----------



## Aperitif (15 Jun 2013)

Thankfully your helmet will have prevented serious damage to the car, Adrian. The Lions tackled out the game today, and won 47 - 17.
Croft, Wyn Jones, Warburton, Davies, Halfpenny, Vunipola, T Youngs,Jones, O' Connell, Heaslip, Sexton/Farrell, North, Zebo, B Youngs, O'Driscoll = the starting line-up for next week.
It's raining in Londres.


----------



## rvw (15 Jun 2013)

Les Wilcoxes sont arrives! Avec le gateau des Vendredis traditionel.


----------



## wanda2010 (15 Jun 2013)

Final contingent on the ferry. I can confirm salted peanuts and Glenfiddich, with a motion sickness tablet works well. So far.


----------



## mmmmartin (15 Jun 2013)

We are currently in the boaty thing and it left early. Several of us were searched by the border guards. We were leaving the country so I cannot see the point of that.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (15 Jun 2013)

We waved to you and then got soaked by by a wave coming over the wall. It's fair windy out there.


----------



## mmmmartin (15 Jun 2013)

The boaty thing is not the best thing in a few waves. Sometimes they go right over the roof. And we rock from side to side in a wild manner. The captain told us not to walk around. No food is being eaten. If you get my drift. .....


----------



## srw (15 Jun 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> On train going through Crawley. Am envious of Team Caen's mini-adventures with collateral damage and money-saving exploits. My journey is uneventful so far. Although I did have to turn back at my gate to pick up some chain lube. And I just realised I have forgotten the budgie smugglers. So might have to be "tackle-out".


There is a _plage naturiste_ marked on the map in the chateau, just up the coast from Carteret.


----------



## mmmmartin (15 Jun 2013)

Immaculately dressed French men wearing black bow ties skip laconically round the vessel handing small white sick bags to comatose English. Land ahoy thank god. At this rate we'll soon run out of bags......


----------



## mmmmartin (15 Jun 2013)

We're going so fast if we don't slow up soon we won't need to ride far to get to the château.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (15 Jun 2013)

If we'd cycled along the quayside we'd have been in France before you.


----------



## mmmmartin (15 Jun 2013)

All in. Weather perfect. Early arrivals cooked us a meal. All alcohol has been consumed. Dell demands a 9.30 departure and to pack rain gear. This will be interesting. ...


----------



## Flying Dodo (15 Jun 2013)

9:30? He's giving you a lie-in then!


----------



## mmmmartin (16 Jun 2013)

Great day. A few spots of rain but not enough to get the gear on for. Coffee in barfleur. Fish and chips in st huge le vaaast (other spellings are available) some had fresh oysters to boot. Others had crepes. Return was through idyllic lanes. As you do. The Splittist Tendency of The Fridays International Brigade went off in search of Calvados on the return. The Orthodox Front returned direct to Le Chateau. Where the secret supply of Le Cidre was raided. Those older and wiser are currently holed up in the secret lounge on the second floor of the chateau. Where no one knows where I am as I knock back this deilisshhioush ssschider on my own...
Communal meal tonight. Tomorrow night we eat at the local place which is opening especially for us.
To those who cancelled I'd just like to say hahaha haha haha


----------



## wanda2010 (16 Jun 2013)

Day One - fabulous. Even though I was stuck in the big ring for a while and am now stuck on the small ring till I visit the bike shop in Brix on Tuesday. Bike cleaned and beers are being drunk whilst waiting for the chef and her assistants to do their thing. The heating is now on. All is well in my world.


----------



## wanda2010 (16 Jun 2013)

A point to note. Motion sickness tablets, alcohol and peanuts are not a good combination on a very rough crossing.


----------



## ianmac62 (16 Jun 2013)

Surely Le Tendence Splittique?


----------



## rvw (16 Jun 2013)

A fab meal this evening, courtesy of the Coach House brigade - thanks guys! Weather forecast for tomorrow is not so great, and with a scheduled early start there may be some rotten dropouts...


----------



## mmmmartin (16 Jun 2013)

Forgot to mention the fact that the long lived tradition of the Fridays cake continues in fine form with superb huge cakey thing from srw and rw onna tandem. Also that there is no little trepidation among the ranks of being beasted out of bed at dark o'clock to ensure we will be fully exposed to the full effects of the forecast ghastliness of weather just as the lack of breakfast kicks in. Looking forward to it immensely. .....


----------



## wanda2010 (16 Jun 2013)

Re tomorrow.

Bring. It. On.


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Jun 2013)

A great day. Looking at the sea of happy faces fills one with an unaccountable pride. Les Vendredis - a shining, sparkling, shimmering advertisement for humanity!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jun 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> A great day. Looking at the sea of happy faces fills one with an unaccountable pride. Les Vendredis - a shining, sparkling, shimmering advertisement for humanity!


DZ's been drinking!


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Jun 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> DZ's been drinking!


Only slightly. The cider is 4.5 per cent and I've had less than a pint. I have had the most delicious pastries for breakfast, oysters and fish soup for lunch (others described the fish and chips as the best they'd ever tasted) and a chicken casserole masterminded by TeeCee for supper.


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Jun 2013)

Oh, and cake with marzipan and icing on top. Those of you anticipating a slimmer DZ may be disappointed.


----------



## srw (17 Jun 2013)

rvw said:


> A fab meal this evening, courtesy of the Coach House brigade - thanks guys! Weather forecast for tomorrow is not so great, and with a scheduled early start there may be some rotten dropouts...


There are indeed some rotten dropouts - who will probably go out later and discover that the threatened winds (gusts up to 65kph!) didn't materialise. Still, the extra couple of hours in bed were a treat.


----------



## andyman (17 Jun 2013)

Seconded, in fact the extra couple of hours ARE a treat ..... Time we got up me thinks!


----------



## mmmmartin (17 Jun 2013)

Another absolutely stonking day.
Thanks to the Weather God that overlooks and protects all outings by The Fridays there was no need to don waterproofs at all. A tailwind blew us to the coast and we turned left, across the traffic, with no real problem apart from a nice lady in a campervan needing to be told to stop, and whizzed southwards. An excellent coffee stop saw lots of hot blooded chaps queuing in the boulangerie in the hope that all such places are staffed by beauties such as we see in the Brix version. Alas we just had to buy cakes and walk away disappointed, albeit only slightly. A quick 12k saw us in Briquebec for lunch, where someone riding a Brompton was seen at a trailer that was selling chips. Someone else cast a covetous eye on a kebab house and some of us made sure Gordon was supervised as he took his ladylove out for her birthday lunch. As he had already celebrated her birthday with a Calvados at the coffee stop we worried he might become slightly overcelebratory and we're not here for that malarky. At lunch I learned that an unnamed Friday peep not only knows all about Lenin's Linoleum but has also spoken to John Lennon and Mick Jagger. However I managed to recover a small bit of self-confidence by working out a route back to the château that avoids a bit of the Brix hill. I shall name this the Enigmatic Variation because while it removes some climbing it also removes a chance to stop in the bar in Brix. And I am ashamed and shocked - SHOCKED - I tell you to reveal that the entire membership of this trip seems to have stopped there and is probably drinking Calvados as we speak. If Greg was here this would not have happened I can tell you. However it is not all bad news as it allowed me to raid the secret store of cider without anyone knowing. An ver' niysch it ish, too.
Tomorrow we go to the east coast and in the evening eat at the local restaurant which is opening specially for us. And riding up the hill to home in the dark after refreshments have taken will be fun. A bit like the Brighton ride only without the traffic, the fights in Tooting, the bad road surfaces and the abusive drunks. On second thoughts, there might be some of those.


----------



## Snail Bait (17 Jun 2013)

rvw said:


> A fab meal this evening, courtesy of the Coach House brigade - thanks guys! Weather forecast for tomorrow is not so great, and with a scheduled early start there may be some rotten dropouts...


It wasn't intentional. I was an accidental dropout but it did make for a lovely ti me snacking my way through the market stalls in Bricabrac and the ice cream in Valondres was absolutely delicious. May need to do that detour again to sample the rest of the flavours.


----------



## srw (17 Jun 2013)

If mmmmmmmmmmartin's detour is the detour I'm thinking of it avoids only the last 5% of the climb into Brix and involves a short section of unsurfaced cycle path. On the other hand, the hill into Brix going the other way can be avoided entirely by taking the St-Joseph variation - down the hill to Ruffoses, turn right and wander along underneath the ridge over the dual carriageway.


----------



## ianmac62 (17 Jun 2013)

Mmmmartin, Reading your daily essays (today's was a novella rather than an essay) aloud to the grand gîtists causes much hilarity. Merci beaucoup!


----------



## ianmac62 (17 Jun 2013)

2506914 said:


> I am not sure you would be encouraging him quite as much, were you to know that he has been trying to organise a wet T-shirt contest in the full knowledge that he would win.


I think that Madame La Boulangère would win - flour or no flour!


----------



## ianmac62 (17 Jun 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (17 Jun 2013)

Happy birthday, lovely!!


----------



## wanda2010 (17 Jun 2013)

Another lovely day. I've even managed to have a salad when I don't normally. This could be my healthiest week yet.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (17 Jun 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> Another lovely day. I've even managed to have a salad when I don't normally. This could be my healthiest week yet.


 
Eh? Away and behave yourself! 

Totes o/t but Dan and I have just signed up for the London SIghtseer audax in September. You should too


----------



## wanda2010 (18 Jun 2013)

@ABV - I'll check it out when I get back. Highly possible I will sign up for it.


----------



## mmmmartin (18 Jun 2013)

Feeling even more sorry for the cancellations. They missed another great day. In an effort to avoid sounding smug I shall steer clear of hyperbole. Tee hee.
Started with Dell beasting us out of bed in time for a a start at 8.30. The genius of this was lost on us at that moment. We rolled through quiet traffic-free lanea down to the sea. After a v civilised coffee stop (in my case accompanied by cake from srw illicitly borrowed from the château's supply) we turned south and rolled down to Utah Beach where Our Brave Boys gave Johnny Foreigner a Damed Good Thrashing (other inappropriate Blackadder quotes are available). Then lunch in Carentan. The Well 'Ard Section rode back, arriving a few minutes ago, displaying Dell's timing genius because this is in time for a quick shower and a mass invasion of Chez Cri-Cri where a night of carousing beckons. The return from Carentan by the Weakwilled Section was taken by train (including me because I was never much of a long-distance cyclist), which was €6.20 and involved a fast, efficient, clean and generally excellent train. A very nice lady in a smart uniform greeted us in perfect English and dealt with the logistics of getting 11 bikes including a tandem on the same train. Without batting an eyelid. These Europeans have created a wonderfully civilised place so stick that in your pipe and smoke it, UKIP. 
Weather still great. Can't think why I bothered with the waterproofs.
Tomorrow the northeast coast. Bring. It. On.


----------



## rvw (18 Jun 2013)

As in the past, the weather forecast has - thankfully - been wrong. It promised rain, and there was none, and we ended up returning in radiant afternoon sun.

And we were joined today by a second tandem, which was rather nice. And especially good, on the nice flat coast road near Utah Beach, to have the ride led (temporarily) by _both _tandems!

A lovely day out: and also nice for srw and me to exorcise the demons of yesterday's wimping out.


----------



## Aperitif (18 Jun 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> Feeling even more sorry for the cancellations. They missed another great day. In an effort* to avoid sounding smug* I shall steer clear of hyperbole. Tee hee.
> Started with Dell beasting us out of bed in time for a a start at 8.30. The genius of this was lost on us at that moment. We rolled through quiet traffic-free lanea down to the sea. After a v civilised coffee stop (in my case accompanied by cake from srw illicitly borrowed from the château's supply) we turned south and rolled down to Utah Beach where Our Brave Boys gave Johnny Foreigner a Damed Good Thrashing (other inappropriate Blackadder quotes are available). Then lunch in Carentan. The Well 'Ard Section rode back, arriving a few minutes ago, displaying Dell's timing genius because this is in time for a quick shower and a mass invasion of Chez Cri-Cri where a night of carousing beckons. The return from Carentan by the Weakwilled Section was taken by train (including me because I was never much of a long-distance cyclist), which was €6.20 and involved a fast, efficient, clean and generally excellent train. A very nice lady in a smart uniform greeted us in perfect English and dealt with the logistics of getting 11 bikes including a tandem on the same train. Without batting an eyelid. These Europeans have created a wonderfully civilised place so stick that in your pipe and smoke it, UKIP.
> Weather still great. Can't think why I bothered with the waterproofs.
> Tomorrow the northeast coast. Bring. It. On.


 
...way too late.


----------



## MarkA (18 Jun 2013)

I know that the road is resurfaced for the Tour de France but even Dell surpassed his own very high standards by organising this for the Friday's Tour de Normandie today:


----------



## mmmmartin (18 Jun 2013)

What else do you expect?


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (18 Jun 2013)

And nobody's drawn a massive cock on it. Yet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jun 2013)

2509005 said:


> That photo is eight hours old now.


Time to organise a Cock Sportive then....


----------



## Aperitif (19 Jun 2013)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> And nobody's drawn a massive cock on it. Yet.


You mean 'cock a doodle do', or 'doodle a cock, do'?


----------



## Aperitif (19 Jun 2013)




----------



## mmmmartin (19 Jun 2013)

And we wake up to a gorgeous sunny day. No wind. A bit of high cloud. I may not take waterproofs. Last night at Chez Cricri was epic. Noise. Huge portions. Vast amounts of red falling-over juice. Industrial quantities of Cidre. Four courses. €22.50 each. No wonder we're going back on Thursday night. Oh and it is downhill on the way there and downhill on the way back. 

(That was not at all smug, was it?)


----------



## Aperitif (19 Jun 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> And we wake up to a gorgeous sunny day. No wind. A bit of high cloud. I may not take waterproofs. Last night at Chez Cricri was epic. Noise. Huge portions. Vast amounts of red falling-over juice. Industrial quantities of Cidre. Four courses. €22.50 each. No wonder we're going back on Thursday night. Oh and it is downhill on the way there and downhill on the way back.
> 
> (That was not at all smug, was it?)


Nope. Perfect. In the 'Homeland' it was raining this morning...quite persistently at times. And now - le soleil. The British & Irish Lions lost, the Taliban blew up four Americans,(just after Pres. Obama announced that the US is to start peace talks with the Taliban), Charles Satchi has been cautioned by the police for trying to strangle everyone's favourite pouting cook...in public, Andy Murray won something and didn't seem to scowl, Cuthbert, Dibble and Grubb are moaning like Billy-Oh at Boris' planned fire station closures, and the owner of the Savoy has "shortlisted" London for its first one mile high building, so there might be a 'start' for Monsieur Jambe in the near future.
In short: you're missing nowt..although England are playing South Africa at 50 over cricket today...hence the rain, of course.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (19 Jun 2013)

All you're missing here is the clamminess (clammyness?) and high pollen count. Just rode to Blackheath and back and can hardly breathe now.


----------



## wanda2010 (19 Jun 2013)

ABV, I'm holding you responsible for my aches and pains. Could have done with a massage this morning.

Am losing track of the days but am still having a great time. Somehow I am unable to upload pics from my camera so Facebook is the place to go for other info on the Tour. The famous Madame continues to make a strong impression on some of the men. Mice and chocolate do not go together, I have discovered, although funny to watch.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (19 Jun 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> ABV, I'm holding you responsible for my aches and pains. Could have done with a massage this morning.


 
You're welcome to come and see me next week! Glad to hear you're all having a ball.


----------



## User10571 (19 Jun 2013)

Looks like they could be in for some très intéressant weather.... http://www.isleofwightweather.co.uk/live_storm_data.htm
coming in from the east.


----------



## wanda2010 (19 Jun 2013)

User10571 said:


> Looks like they could be in for some très intéressant weather.... http://www.isleofwightweather.co.uk/live_storm_data.htm
> coming in from the east.


 
User10571, I have decided you are a tad jealous. However, if you turn out to be correct.............


----------



## mmmmartin (19 Jun 2013)

Smugness about to abound. Those of a weak disposition look away now. 
Bright sunshine in the morning. Loveliness of lanes and absence of traffic. Lunch was preceded by a long swooping downhill of exquisite loveliness. Fantastic fish restaurant. Then Mice and Mistral rode off to the ferry and without them we could start enjoying ourselves obvs.
Then went to the lighthouse. Then another one. It was sunny. The drivers were astonishingly polite. After the second lighthouse we went up a hill and realised we didn't need to go to Cherbourg to shop so worked out the best way to get back to the château. This was great and involved the sort of tiny lane you never see traffic on. No sooner had we started along it than a huge bulldozer thingy came along. Oh how we laughed. At one point we passed a small French girl aged about six on a pink tricycle. It was a delight to see her out with her mum and dad. Then Redfalo made a massive navigation error by following his GPS and turning right and wandering off on his own. We saw the little girl again: this was even more of a delight 45 minutes later after a minor navigation error involving a hill (down) another hill (up) and a "reverse ferret" by a couple of dozen cyclists. We arrived at the château to find Redfalo had been there for half an hour. Oh how we laughed. Now we sit wondering how The Magic Fridge works: you open it and there is always wine and cider in it. 
Was that too smug?


----------



## srw (19 Jun 2013)

No - but was it really worth waiting an hour and half for?

Sorry - too rude for words.


----------



## mmmmartin (19 Jun 2013)

Oh. And there has been a cancellation at the château. Normally €3, 000 a week. But for the week of August 17-24 it is only €1,500. Sleeps 27 in 11 bedrooms. Chateaulemontepinguet.com.


----------



## srw (19 Jun 2013)

In the meantime while mmmmmmmartin has been composing his glorious long essay, the rest of partie chateau have eaten _pasta miranda_, cheese and paté and bread and watched in wonder as he has been poking at his phone.

And if that wasn't smug enough, the food has been astonishingly cheap, and the tandemists made it all the way up the hill (150 ft climbing inside a quarter of a mile) without putting _pied a terre_.


@theclaud - do you have the access to lower the tone by posting the walking route photo?


----------



## User10571 (19 Jun 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> User10571, I have decided you are a tad jealous. However, if you turn out to be correct.............


No jealous.
Just monitoring... keeping an eye on things.....


----------



## wanda2010 (20 Jun 2013)

Despite frequent weather checks it has managed to confound us every time so far and I have discovered a map with a cock on it, with instructions, that I will try to post here.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jun 2013)

A relaxing day. Round to the chic gite for coffee, up to Brix for beers in the sunshine, back to the chateau for more beers and then down to Chez Cri-Cri for dinner. And some of us have paid two visits to Le Passions de 2 Routes, which is always a joy. 

TeeCee is up to her elbows in stewing steak and beans. I predict a casserole of surpassing tenderness for our tea tomorrow. I just hope we can do it justice after stopping in Grosville for our four course lunch (all you can eat and drink for twelve euros). Friday's ride is, as you would expect, the pick of the bunch. The photographs will knock your socks off.


----------



## mmmmartin (20 Jun 2013)

An ultimately disappointing day. Weather v v warm and sunny. About 20 degrees in the shade. We were in two groups. Team Fast & Hard left in the early hours for a long blast down to Carentan and back. Team Weak Willed arranged to meet up at the Chic Gite rented by some of the party, just down the road. A 10am arrival for a quick coffee was to be followed by a trip into Cherbourg. The sun shone. The garden was lovely. The croissants disappeared. More coffee arrived. Time passed in pleasant conversation. The day was made even more perfect when Dellzeqq received a text message from an unknown mobile number telling us that Sketchley, star of last year's LonJog and supreme diplomat in dealing with irate shopkeepers, was in Brix!! Our joy knew no bounds. He had acquired some extra holiday and had dashed over to Normandy! ! Well obviously Dellzeqq texted back to say where we were and we awaited his arrival with great anticipation. After a few more text messages it became apparent that some joker round the table was sending the aforementioned texts. As said earlier, this made the day ultimately disappointing as we were looking forward to seeing him, and had even worked out that there was bed space for him, albeit we would have had to squeeze him in with a mattress on the floor of Adrian's room. 
We were rather subdued then and became worried that the bar in Brix had closed so the only thing that we could do was to go and make sure it was open. This we did. By the time we were sure everything was OK there it was 3pm, unaccountably. A quick trip to the Brix bike shop on the way home was necessary, obvs. The sun is shining and it is still very warm. The Magic Fridge has run out of Le Cidre. But as we are going to Chez Cricri tonight for another feast this means we have only three litres of red wine for Friday evening for the 11 of us in the château. But as tomorrow's lunch stop is a bit special this may not matter. 

FInally, for those enjoying this trip vicariously, rest easy. A conversation was had today about next year. No plans seem to have been made by The Boss. Yet.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jun 2013)

The magic freezer has six litres of cider.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jun 2013)

And we have five or six litres of red for Friday night. But, happily there are only ten of us.


----------



## mmmmartin (20 Jun 2013)

On my way over now. Might be some time as I am luxuriating in my private sitting room on the second floor of the château.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jun 2013)

Sweet Jesus! I've just seen the beer stock. We're down to our last fifty bottles! Call the social workers!


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jun 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> On my way over now. Might be some time as I am luxuriating in my private sitting room on the second floor of the château.


Is that the one with the rococo ceiling?


----------



## rvw (20 Jun 2013)

Team Fast & Hard and Team Weak-willed were all up and looking lively on bikes before the captain of Team Wilcox surfaced. So we ended up with a day by ourselves, pootling down the _voie verte _from Rochville to St Sauveur le Vicomte - on a surface that was mostly as good as it needed to be on our tough tandem tyres, and with gates at junctions which we could mostly get round without dismounting. And - particularly nice after yesterday's exertions - with very gentle gradients. A picnic on the grass outside the _chateau medievale _in the sun, then back up little lanes to the chateau. We've found a slightly longer route up the hill via a place called St Joseph, but unfortunately although it is fine when approached from some points, the way we came today wasn't one of them. There was a nice long slope down, then quite a gentle hill most of the way up to the main road - and then a cliff face for the last 1/4 mile or so. But we found cold drinks in the supermarket in St Joseph to revitalise us for the last 6 miles.

And another storming meal at _chez Cri-Cri _to finish a lovely day.


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jun 2013)

"We.."


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jun 2013)

Michael Caine and Ian 'Pouledry' in a scene from "Get Carte" (The guy with the grey shirt has shoulders so small, they're almost 'épaulettes')


----------



## Michael Adu (21 Jun 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> And we have five or six litres of red for Friday night. But, happily there are only ten of us.


But will it last till Friday night?!


----------



## Michael Adu (21 Jun 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> On my way over now. Might be some time as I am luxuriating in my private sitting room on the second floor of the château.


The private luxury sitting room has bats


----------



## srw (21 Jun 2013)

The grand départ of team chic-gite, Thursday.










An Essex girl in her fighter-plane dress.


----------



## mmmmartin (21 Jun 2013)

The bat in the secret sitting room seems to have gone. Am girding my loins prior to Le Grand Depart of the Children And Old Ladies Team. Opted to leave waterproof jacket behind to continue the unbroken run of the week. Despite light drizzle. Have adopted the wishful thinking attitude to the weather forecast. Today the lunch stop has been a closely guarded secret known only to the recce team. It is a battered and nondescript bistro. From the outside. Inside it's huge and frequented by large numbers of French electricity workers, who are the aristocrats of dining. Their lunches are paid for by the electricity company and competition for their patronage is intense. The food there is good. And cheap. Finding it on the recce was a bit of serendipity, the sort of thing that the Fridays seem to find all the time.


----------



## mmmmartin (21 Jun 2013)

srw said:


> fighter-plane dress.


Don't ask.


----------



## Snail Bait (21 Jun 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> Don't ask.


So short you can see the cock-pit. This was a homage to the lady at the petrol station on the Dun Run Lite.


----------



## wanda2010 (21 Jun 2013)

Fighter-plane dress looks better with suitable heels. A certain male looked good in it too.


----------



## srw (21 Jun 2013)




----------



## srw (21 Jun 2013)




----------



## srw (21 Jun 2013)




----------



## srw (21 Jun 2013)




----------



## srw (21 Jun 2013)

Some reminiscences of _Chez Cri-Cri _on Thursday night. I've got a couple of dozen of these shots sitting on the computer which I'll upload at some stage.


----------



## User10571 (21 Jun 2013)

The above half a dozen or so posts will require further elaboration upon, of course.


----------



## srw (21 Jun 2013)

Friday was sunny, calm and not at all rainy. The very early team got wonderful views of the Atlantic coast; the middle team had a lovely sunny, gentle ride down to the coast and there was no traffic at all on the short-cut back up to the hill. None at all - honest. No lorries, no cars, no tankers - nothing at all.

On the other hand, lunch was a sandwich of stale bread, it got rainier and rainer through the afternoon, the W car is extremely overloaded and we had to leave Diana's bike behind at the chateau, @Agent Hilda hasn't learnt how to fold a Bromtpon, and dinner was a complete write-off without enough food and drink for more than half a dozen people.

The previous two paragraphs may contain traces of untruth.


----------



## srw (21 Jun 2013)

User10571 said:


> The above half a dozen or so posts will require further elaboration upon, of course.


We went to dinner a couple of miles down the hill, and I took advantage of the gap between main and pudding to get my long lens out. Then @theclaud raided the loo and found a can of air-freshener which caused unaccountable hilarity - almost as much as the walking route at Gatteville-la-Phare which @wanda2010 has got on her phone and should be posting.


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Jun 2013)

Chez Cri-Cri is a cafe at Ruffoses, some 4km from the chateau. It's a lunchtime thing, but they opened in the evening for Les Vendredis. We dined and drank wonderfully, and paid 22.50 for the privilege. Which isn't a lot for five courses and all the cider and red wine you drink. Then again, the bill at Grosville came to 12.50 each. And the grub was a delight.


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Jun 2013)

The thing about the electricity workers is this. Our host said 'follow the electricians'. And he was right. The electricians dine as kings. The miracle is that they go out and play with 115,999 volts of electricity after knocking back all that cider and red wine


----------



## rvw (21 Jun 2013)

srw said:


> ...the W car is extremely overloaded and we had to leave Diana's bike behind at the chateau, ....


...no thanks to srw, who had literally nothing to do with the loading of the car. He was much better employed conconcting a very boozy bread-and butter putting for supper, while the technical parts of the procedure were done by the female half of the team! (and Diana's bike is in, without even taking the front wheel off!)


----------



## srw (21 Jun 2013)

Please note the division of labour - Mrs W takes the technical jobs, Mr W's place is in the kitchen. We are the very model of a modern marriage.


----------



## mmmmartin (22 Jun 2013)

We had a good time. It was a blast. I will be signing up for next year deffo.


----------



## Andrew Br (22 Jun 2013)

We're now back in Manchester where it's not raining.
Since we're missing everyone, we've decided to cheer ourselves up with Champagne.
It's working so far.

We've had a marvellous time.


.


----------



## StuAff (22 Jun 2013)

Les Vendredis (Cherbourg-Pompey group) are now less than an hour from port. Crossing much better than expected. 

Full report will follow. But for now, a thought. You've all heard of second album syndrome, the idea an act can struggle to follow up a debut success. Many of those second records are masterpieces though. Personal favourites include Metallica's 'Ride The Lightning', Garbage's 'Version 2.0', and Rammstein's 'Sehnsucht', for example. But what album could best represent the Fridays' fantastically successful follow-up?

Hmm, great tunes, a charismatic frontman, awesome backing band and something seen as a classic decades later? Well, there's only one Iggy Pop and we're no Stooges, but this was truly the Fridays' 'Fun House'.


----------



## StuAff (23 Jun 2013)

Back home with a cup of tea. What is would have been a straightforward trip home took a little bit longer than expected. Diana's foot injury meant she had to be met and taken on from the terminal by car. Those staying at hotels needed directions/escorting to the Travelodge (in the case of rvw), Cate took a taxi to Fratton station (she'll have made the train) and Sonia's whereabouts were the subject of some confusion on mine and Rachel's part, so a phone call ensued- she'd tagged along with the mini-peloton and got there safely. Phew! Didn't want anyone getting lost or stranded and I think that was avoided.

My body clock thinks it's 1am. Bed beckons.


----------



## mmmmartin (23 Jun 2013)

For those planning early departures. Buses replace trains from havant to barnham until 9am. Just sayin'


----------



## StuAff (23 Jun 2013)

Engineering work on that line on a Sunday? Surely not! Well, seems to be every week, sadly....


----------



## Snail Bait (23 Jun 2013)

StuAff said:


> Back home with a cup of tea. What is would have been a straightforward trip home took a little bit longer than expected. Diana's foot injury meant she had to be met and taken on from the terminal by car. Those staying at hotels needed directions/escorting to the Travelodge (in the case of rvw), Cate took a taxi to Fratton station (she'll have made the train) and Sonia's whereabouts were the subject of some confusion on mine and Rachel's part, so a phone call ensued- she'd tagged along with the mini-peloton and got there safely. Phew! Didn't want anyone getting lost or stranded and I think that was avoided.
> 
> My body clock thinks it's 1am. Bed beckons.


I did. I'm now at my sister's raiding her fridge. Thanks everyone for a fantastic holiday.


----------



## ianmac62 (23 Jun 2013)

Many thanks for a great holiday to DZ for his leadership, to Gordon for his route finding, to Andy M for organizing la grand gîte, to Charlie for room sharing, and (if the expression "especially to everyone" is allowed in English) especially to everyone for their companionship.


----------



## rvw (23 Jun 2013)

We got back safely to Guildford around midnight, and pretty much just fell into bed and slept. S is in fact still there, and still sleeping (lucky sod) but at least I have coffee and a book.

We are very glad that we took the car up around the north and west coasts yesterday, so we caught up on the views that Team Early saw on Friday - truly spectacular. And we also made it to Sciotot and Le Rozel - and even got sun, on a sandy beach, on holiday!

It was so great to spend time with some old friends, and make some new ones - thanks again to DZ for all the organisation, to the recce party for finding some storming rides (even if we missed bits) and to everyone for good company and for not leaving the tandem behind too far on the hills.


----------



## mistral (23 Jun 2013)

2514868 said:


> There were views? All I saw was the saddle-pack of the man in front of me.


 
I wondered who that was, constantly on my wheel


----------



## mmmmartin (23 Jun 2013)

Adrian watch out as you ride to the station. These mad Brits drive on the other side of the road. Not at all like Sensible Johnny Foreigner, whom we have come to know and love. And as for the number of Scrufulous Peasants I saw this morning; well....


----------



## StuAff (23 Jun 2013)

I would apologise for my fellow residents, if only there weren't so many like them all over the country........


----------



## andyman (23 Jun 2013)

ianmac62 said:


> Many thanks for a great holiday to DZ for his leadership, to Gordon for his route finding, to Andy M for organizing la grand gîte, to Charlie for room sharing, and (if the expression "especially to everyone" is allowed in English) especially to everyone for their companionship.



And of course the post-Calva joviality provided to the occupants (and guests) of said la grand gîte by the remarkably witty wee macsporran (sadly lacking during the toil of early morning brekky!)


----------



## ianmac62 (23 Jun 2013)

On the train to Victoria and my book mentions that the ship which the Commissioners of Northern Lights used to inspect their lighthouses was the "Pharos". Gatteville-Phare, anyone?


----------



## srw (23 Jun 2013)

StuAff said:


> I would apologise for my fellow residents, if only there weren't so many like them all over the country........


Any idea what was clogging up the M275 last night? Dozens of modified Micras and Corsas with their flashers on. If this were 1985 I'd have said they were on their way to a rave - but several of them followed us up the A3.


----------



## srw (23 Jun 2013)

2514868 said:


> There were views? All I saw was the saddle-pack of the man in front of me.


http://goo.gl/maps/EORrD

There were views.


----------



## Flying Dodo (23 Jun 2013)

srw said:


> http://goo.gl/maps/EORrD
> 
> There were views.


 
I've cycled on that road. Although it was 33 years ago, so I'm sure it's been resurfaced since then!


----------



## mistral (23 Jun 2013)

I can't begin to list all the highlights, so I will try to thank all those that made this a great trip for me;
Susie and Simon for doing it all in such style
Gordon - for having a sense of direction
Martin - for sterling work at the back
Olaf, always up for a challenge and to push me to go that extra mile, or 10
Rachel and Stephen who kept the Chateaux peeps in order and often made sure we had food and drink
Miranda for her language skills and company on the return trip
Ian for putting it all in historical context

And everyone else, because the Fridays wouldn't be the same without you

and ...
Andy & Jo for that wonderful classic/vintage tandem
Martin for his totally unfiltered and un-pc ramblings


----------



## srw (23 Jun 2013)

_Pasta miranda_
Serves  four six ten (help!)

Ingredients - a small jar of sundried tomatoes in oil; two cloves of garlic, chopped fine; a packet of green olives; a small packet of grated parmesan; red wine; 1kg pasta.

Warm half the oil from the sundried tomatoes in a large frying pan, very gently. You want to seduce, not fry. Add the garlic. When it begins to soften, add the chopped tomatoes. Once your first pot of pasta has started to cook, pour a couple of sloshes of wine into the tomatoes. Continue cooking _very gently_. Once the first pot of pasta has cooked (and the second kettle has just about boiled), use the rest of the oil from the jar to lubricate the cooked pasta and stop it from turning into glue.

At some stage, add the olives to the tomato pan to warm through. Then take them out again once you realise how many olives are in the packet and how thoroughly one guest will complain if you leave them in. If the tomato pan starts frying rather than simmering gently, add more wine to cool it down.

Once the second pot of pasta is cooked, toss everything together thoroughly and serve to an admiring public.

_Bread and butter pudding_
Serves lots

Ingredients - one and a half very large stale French loaves; six eggs; some milk; some butter; some sugar; 500g raisins. Optionally (if you remember to get them weighed before you get to the supermarket checkout), two apples, chopped. For the boozy version - calvados (can be omitted without too many worries). If your creme fraiche is still edible, use that too - best not leave it in the fridge for a week after it's use by date, though.

Soak raisins in calvados for as long as you've got. Butter the pans well (Lurpack spreadable is an acceptable substitute). Slice the bread and arrange neatly in the pans. Mix together eggs, milk, sugar, and calvados (and creme fraiche if it's not gone off).

Push the raisins down among the bread slices, and generously lard with butter - if you're feeling fancy, butter the slices of bread before putting them in the pan. Pour the eggy mixture over the top, and top with a sprinkling of more sugar. Bake until done.


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Jun 2013)

one small question - would the trip have been improved if we had had a van to bring luggage from London and Portsmouth, driven by a chef who would have sourced and sauced an evening meal for us?


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Jun 2013)

2515678 said:


> Relative to the cooks who cooked, how good is this chef?


 
you wouldn't get any complaints


----------



## StuAff (23 Jun 2013)

srw said:


> Any idea what was clogging up the M275 last night? Dozens of modified Micras and Corsas with their flashers on. If this were 1985 I'd have said they were on their way to a rave - but several of them followed us up the A3.


No idea. F***wit conference of some kind.


----------



## srw (23 Jun 2013)

srw said:


> Please discover the in-tunedness!


Please judge for yourselves.


----------



## srw (23 Jun 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> one small question - would the trip have been improved if we had had a van to bring luggage from London and Portsmouth, driven by a chef who would have sourced and sauced an evening meal for us?


Yes and no. I like cooking. And TC cooks very well. But having someone else to do it (and the shopping) would have made life easier.


----------



## srw (23 Jun 2013)

And before I give up for the evening, here are a shedload of photos, including the complete set of long-lens shots from Cri-Cri. I hope they're visible publicly.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/97979230@N08/sets/72157634283478153/


----------



## User10571 (23 Jun 2013)

srw said:


> And before I give up for the evening, here are a shedload of photos, including the complete set of long-lens shots from Cri-Cri. I hope they're visible publicly.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/97979230@N08/sets/72157634283478153/


Excellent photojournailsm...
I'm thoroughly wishing that I'd been there....


----------



## mmmmartin (23 Jun 2013)

Improved? A bit, but not by much. 
We would have to pay extra, per head, for a van hire and crossing on the ferry. About a tenner a head, perhaps, so not much. If this chef is not A Friday there might be a wage involved? Plus accommodation, obvs.
But.....some folk - perhaps a dozen? - would have not been able to use the van as they might have gone for crossings on other routes or other days. Would the chef have had to get a van - full of bags he had not packed, officer - on to the ferry? And into France, Monsieur Gendarme. 
Leave these logistics aside.
The big advantage would have been for those who own light bikes they did not use in Normandy because they needed to carry luggage, so had to spend the week on heavier bikes. This is a huge factor to consider. But it would not have affected more than a handful of people. Adrian and Charlie yes but who else? But they would have still needed to get luggage to London, and home from London afterwards. Not much good for someone in Manchester, obvs.
BUT the great advantage would be a feast each night. What's more, a COMMUNAL FEAST.... 
However, this means we would have missed the two CriCri evening meals. And we would surely have not have dined to such excess on Friday (did you see what Dellzeqq did on Friday with The Fridays?) at the special huge lunch stop. Nor at other lunch stops. So lunches might have been less of an event.
To sum up: a small improvement. 
Idea: put someone on a train to Portsmouth where they hire a van, drive it empty to London, fill it with luggage and their own bike, drive to Portsmouth with the luggage, leave it at the port, and return the van to the Portsmouth van hire company and ride their bike to the ferry.
If someone had a suitable vehicle perhaps we could do the same and just pay for it to be parked in a secure place for the week. 
I think luggage was a big problem for a small number of people and a small problem for a large number. For those who had a rack and the small Ortlieb panniers it was a minor issue. Rucksacks worked well.
As for improving on the food cooked at the chateau, it would need to be very good to do that. And some of those meals were knocked up with leftovers so cost a pittance. For Struggling Pensioners - and others - this was v good.


----------



## SaLQ83 (23 Jun 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> one small question - would the trip have been improved if we had had a van to bring luggage from London and Portsmouth, driven by a chef who would have sourced and sauced an evening meal for us?


 
Personally not really. The trick is to pack what you _really_ will wear to reduce weight. As for food, it was amazing and those who cooked did a great job so thanks to the Claude, RVW, SVW, Jim, Liz, Clive, Diane and to the Fab Helen for cooking all the lovely meals for everyone.

Also the recce team did really well finding some great places for us to have lunch and dinner so thank you for that.


----------



## SaLQ83 (23 Jun 2013)

A week of laughter, cycling, eating and overall a great company. Caught up with old friends and bonded with new ones. Loved all the rides, and to top it all teamed up with a few others and decided to cycle 90 miles from Brix to the ferry port near Caen visiting some landmarks en-route organised by @Olaf on our return

Thanks to all my lovely housemates for the lovely company and enjoyed getting to know to you all. Thanks to TC, Alice, and Helen for the lovely cooking, Wanda for playing the lovely funky jazzy music, and @Agent Hilda for making sure everyone was alright in the house.

@Andrew Br, Helen, Alice & Luke it was pleasure getting to know you all and hope to see you soon. (@Andrew Br - don't worry you're still part of the team )

Smiled a lot whenever I saw @GVSAM7 enjoying his freedom on the road and whizzing past us as if he was car, and I absolutely loved riding my Purple Rain on the quiet French roads.

To the recce team (@dellzeqq, Gordon, @Agent Hilda, @Mice, @mmmmartin) - you did an amazing job finding all the good spots for us to visit so thank you so much.

Last but not least to @dellzeqq you really are gifted at what you do, so thank you so much for getting everyone together and for another successful touring holiday brilliantly organised. It was ab-fab.


----------



## StuAff (23 Jun 2013)

srw said:


> And before I give up for the evening, here are a shedload of photos, including the complete set of long-lens shots from Cri-Cri. I hope they're visible publicly.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/97979230@N08/sets/72157634283478153/


They were. Splendid work.


----------



## srw (23 Jun 2013)

StuAff said:


> They were. Splendid work.


And, I should say, a joint effort. And before anyone tells me - I know that one of my lenses needs a good clean!


----------



## srw (23 Jun 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> Idea: put someone on a train to Portsmouth where they hire a van, drive it empty to London, fill it with luggage and their own bike, drive to Portsmouth with the luggage, leave it at the port, and return the van to the Portsmouth van hire company and ride their bike to the ferry.
> If someone had a suitable vehicle perhaps we could do the same and just pay for it to be parked in a secure place for the week.


For that matter, a large car (or even not so large a one) swallows a surprising amount of stuff. If the rule was "pack no more than you could (at a pinch) carry on your bike onto the ferry" even a CMax could cater for the luggage of a couple of dozen.

Or, working the other way round, if we'd* packed light and done a bit of light cycle surgery (pedals off, handlebars round, wheels off) we could easily have got the tandem, the Brompton and two solo bikes inside. Stacking carefully there would probably have been room for a couple more in the boot, three or four hanging off the tailgate and (with the loan of roof bars) three or four on the roof.

I wouldn't want to drive that lot more than a couple of hundred yards, and it would require an awful lot of trust in the driver and the stacker, but it wouldn't be impossible to drive onto a ferry like that.

I haven't done the research to work out the relative economics of the different methods. 




*I'm laying money on how long this takes to get corrected.


----------



## ianmac62 (23 Jun 2013)

Brilliant, TMN!


----------



## velovoice (24 Jun 2013)

Chapeau, TMN!


----------



## StuAff (24 Jun 2013)

My photos now uploaded to Flickr here.


----------



## CharlieB (24 Jun 2013)

What a fandabeedozee week that was!

Amid all the thank you's - my two penn'orth cents worth:
To the recce team for finding out all there is to know about the area, in, I gather, some far worse weather than we encountered.
To mmmMartin for the entertaining and informative daily essays.
To Olaf for the loan of the panniers.
To Andy and to Jo for sorting the gîte, shopping and the excellent cuisine (especially the steroid-charged veggie chilli  on Friday evening).
To the other co-residents Ian, Gordon and Lonica for the excellent and entertaining evenings.
To everybody else for the company.
To all the lunchtime restaurants for the daily omelettes au fromage.
To the weather gods who smiled upon us nearly all the time.
Above all, to DZ for the unflappable and understated ability for organisation.

Some interesting fauna: a sparrowhawk hovering above the gîte, lots of buzzards, the red squirrel that popped into the garden one morning, and rarest of rare, the pine marten that ran across my path on my way back from a boulangerie run on Friday morning.

TC's phrase _'faffage interdit'_ was concise and appropriate at times…

Highlights for me were many and varied, but probably the long 84 mile day down the D-Day beaches, to Carentan and back, the shorter day exploring the museums along that route, and the solo trip I made out to Cap Hague along the most fantastic coast road on Saturday. On the way back, propelled by a tailwind, I met Mark on his way out to the Cap - _and_ he'd already been to Barfleur earlier in the day. Just imagine what he'd be like on a Brompton.

Total French mileage for the week - 428 and 5755m of climbing (the recce team never said anything about hills).

My pics are in process of being organised and the crap edited out and maybe, just maybe, I'll be able to share them in the next day or two, if it works from all the advice received from various people, thank you.

Now I must go and self-flagellate like a good convent educated person in due repentance for all the bad language used and heard in the week.

A bientôt, mes amis.


----------



## StuartG (24 Jun 2013)

What a week and thanks to all those that have been thanked before. Indeed everyone* especially to Rachel/Steve, Marilyn/Clive and Wanda who helped so much with Diana and her bike's repatriation.

I can report that Lewisham A&E think there is no breakage - just torn/bruised ligaments in her ankle. (For those not there she had an 'off' in the chic gite kitchen. No bicycles or helmets were involved)

* Except our Plebgate boys in blue who as punishment were obviously demoted to the Border Agency, Portsmouth. What were they imagining we were trying to smuggle *OUT* of the UK- bits of Julian Assange in our panniers? Thankfully its only their day job. Hence our late night return with gratuitous quantities of Bolivian Bicycling Powder cunningly disguised as talcumed tubes entered the country unhindered. Thanks lads!


----------



## CharlieB (24 Jun 2013)

Just another wee observation - as TMN alluded to in her verse, yes we did cry 'Car Up' a lot, but the one that was noticeably infrequent was 'HOLE!'
Just saying, like…


----------



## clivedb (24 Jun 2013)

StuartG said:


> I can report that Lewisham A&E think there is no breakage - just torn/bruised ligaments in her ankle.


 
Good news, Stuart - please wish Diana a quick recovery - then she can make that new bike decision!
Clive


----------



## srw (24 Jun 2013)

2517415 said:


> The one that I never heard all week was "Glass". Was it called at all?


 
Yes - by me. I now can't remember where or when.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jun 2013)

srw said:


> Yes - by me. I now can't remember where or when.


It's even worse if you shout it in French - people don't know if you've spotted glass, a worm or you're simply making an observation about the greenery.


----------



## mmmmartin (24 Jun 2013)

2517415 said:


> The one that I never heard all week was "Glass". Was it called at all?


 
Yes, by me, to myself in a cursing sort of way, as I wheeled my bike out of the station in Royal Tunbridge Wells. Just sayin', like.

And in other news this arvo I replaced the front tyre which had an enormous slit in it, down to the kevlar band and right across the tread. Had that gone pop on the final windy and very fast run downhill into Cherbourg it would have been fun, esp after the statutory visit to CriCri's and the three litres of cider, litre of red and the small tiny little miniature Calvados to finish off. Serendipity. It follows the Fridays everywhere.


----------



## redfalo (24 Jun 2013)

A slightly delayed backup from team Caen. We had a really grim start in pouring rain and occasionally a strong headwind. My deepest admiration to Eddy, who came with us up to Carentran and acted as a formidable wind breaker down there.

We had lunch in the same slow-service-fantastic-food restaurant across the station and then headed off towards Caen. Over the lunch break, the weather took a complete u turn. The rain stopped, we had a fair bit of sunshine and a terriffic tailwind that blew us the 60 miles to Caen. We flew over fantastic French tarmac (why is it impossible in this country to have road surfaces half as good?) and even took a 10 miles detour via the coast, passing all other D day beaches and the American war cemetery.

Here's our route: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=cbjpijuyfidavfyh

In Caen, we had dinner at another slow-service-fantastic-food restaurant and on the ferry we discovered that they sell alcohol. Well, the night was short... I was home at 12, and fell to bed for 3,5 hours. After 518 miles, a fantastic holiday ended.

Thanks to everyone for the fantastic week - especially to DZ for setting the whole thing up. Special thanks to the recce team and the unsung heros: the bread run folks who secured an endless supply of perfect bakery.

van and chef? not necessary from my point of view.

See you guys soon
Olaf


----------



## srw (25 Jun 2013)

Seeing mention of nuclear power over in the bearpit reminds me that I don't think we've told the story of the world's smallest anti-nuclear demo. On its way to Dielette along the D86, team "we need our sleep" were enjoying the traffic-free road. Eventually we were passed by an outriding van for a convoi exceptionnel and thought it was probably prudent to pull in and let it pass. Whereupon we were passed by a couple of dozen vehicles released onto an unsuspecting world from behind the convoy. 

When we realised we were just before our junction and the convoy was not moving we thought we'd carry on, and most of it just made it to the turn before being flagged down by a motorcyclist. There followed a truck carrying a large container. When an identical truck came round the corner from the other direction we realised that "usine de retraitement" on the map outside Beaumont-Hague probably means "nuclear reprocessing plant". Someone said "I suppose we ought to be protesting. Boo."

The plant itself, incidentally, is a blight on the prettiest area of the region. On Saturday we drove along the spectacular north coast road - not the main road that mileage-muncher Mark used, but a smaller D-road that twists and turns and goes up and down without any traffic. After visiting the spectacular bleakness of Cap Hague and waving at Blighty (or at least Alderney) we turned south over the headland - where we were presented with the sight of acres of sheds, masts and chimneys. The site is surrounded by double barbed wire fencing with a sandwich filling of razor wire - which doesn't exactly speak of a safe happy civilian installation. Nestled up against one fence there is a rather incongruous 12th century church.


----------



## ianmac62 (25 Jun 2013)

Official Parisian disdain for an area seen over the centuries as a backwater cut off by marshes perhaps explains why the Cap de la Hague was chosen as the site for the nuclear plant. Dounreay, anyone?

Anyway, it's where the original Rainbow Warrior hit the headlines for the first time in 1980, shadowing a Japanese ship carrying waste.

Not the place to go swimming, even if protected by budgie-smugglers.


----------



## CharlieB (25 Jun 2013)

Please please let some photos magically appear at https://picasaweb.google.com/100793...ToNormandie2013?authkey=Gv1sRgCNbeoeiC6e-ZiwE# thus…


----------



## Aperitif (25 Jun 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Please please let some photos magically appear at https://picasaweb.google.com/100793...ToNormandie2013?authkey=Gv1sRgCNbeoeiC6e-ZiwE# thus…


 
Nice photos, Charlie.


----------



## mmmmartin (25 Jun 2013)

srw said:


> the world's smallest anti-nuclear demo


Off topic, obvs, but the beter way to protest would be to turn off the lights in your house because much of the electricity used in the UK comes from French nuclear plants. Not only if you are a customer of EdF, or Electricite de France. This stuff is bought and sold on international markets. Or you could just voluntarily pay more taxes and hope it went into wind and wave and sun powered generation, which is subsidised even more than nuclear. Coal is the cheapest of all, unfortunately for the climate.


----------



## srw (25 Jun 2013)

mmmmartin - we'll see you over the road in CA+D to continue the debate


----------



## mmmmartin (25 Jun 2013)

Not me mate, I am just off to Dieppe for six days.


----------



## Mice (25 Jun 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Please please let some photos magically appear at https://picasaweb.google.com/100793...ToNormandie2013?authkey=Gv1sRgCNbeoeiC6e-ZiwE# thus…


Great pics @CharlieB - really great. M


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (25 Jun 2013)

Mice! Where did you get your stripey arms from? I love them.


----------



## mistral (25 Jun 2013)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> Miranda! Where did you get your stripey arms from? I love them.


Allsorts of places


----------



## Mice (25 Jun 2013)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> Mice! Where did you get your stripey arms from? I love them.


@AnythingButVanilla - Thank you! They are from Hackney GT who where at Spin London. http://shop.hackneygt.com/general.html I really like it too despite the Liquorice/Bertie Bassett jibes that happened on the Tour and indeed in this thread!! 

Mice


----------



## Michael Adu (25 Jun 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> one small question - would the trip have been improved if we had had a van to bring luggage from London and Portsmouth, driven by a chef who would have sourced and sauced an evening meal for us?


In my case yes however that may encourage me to bring more gear so may be not!


----------



## Mice (25 Jun 2013)

It is true to say that time flies when you are having fun - and if you are with the Fridays it's best not to blink as the time whizzes by even faster! What a fab few days I had en Normandie. Fantastic company, food, routes, laughter and a jolly good time indeed. Sadly I couldn't stay for the week and had to console myself that I had been part of the recce team a month earlier. Another great time!

And like The Real Thing there was a lot of fun.

I have started a blog about my cycling and have a link to the Mice Goes to Normandy here: http://the5milecyclist.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/mice-en-tour-avec-les-fridays.html The blog for the recce ride is here http://the5milecyclist.blogspot.co.uk/2013_05_24_archive.html

Thank you peeps! I had a blast! 

My fave photos are here: https://picasaweb.google.com/108733...authkey=Gv1sRgCM3htc-WmfbQsgE&feat=directlink

Mice


----------



## User10571 (25 Jun 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Please please let some photos magically appear at https://picasaweb.google.com/100793...ToNormandie2013?authkey=Gv1sRgCNbeoeiC6e-ZiwE# thus…


Nice.
Somewhere around Pantone 333 or 334 here.


----------



## StuAff (25 Jun 2013)

Mice said:


> @AnythingButVanilla - Thank you! They are from Hackney GT who where at Spin London. http://shop.hackneygt.com/general.html I really like it too despite the Liquorice/Bertie Bassett jibes that happened on the Tour and indeed in this thread!!
> 
> Mice


Compliments, not jibes. He was Britain's favourite asset, so the slogan went, and you're certainly one of the Fridays' favourites....

If you think that's bad, just be glad it's not catseye references.........


----------



## ianmac62 (25 Jun 2013)

My pics too are available here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianmac55/sets/72157634329276742/


----------



## User10571 (25 Jun 2013)

ianmac62 said:


> My pics too are available here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianmac55/sets/72157634329276742/


Flickr, which is what I use, has manifested itself (upgrade, I think they call it) into a beast that is a useless pest.
Just sayin' like...


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Jun 2013)

Mice said:


> It is true to say that time flies when you are having fun - and if you are with the Fridays it's best not to blink as the time whizzes by even faster! What a fab few days I had en Normandie. Fantastic company, food, routes, laughter and a jolly good time indeed. Sadly I couldn't stay for the week and had to console myself that I had been part of the recce team a month earlier. Another great time!
> 
> And like The Real Thing there was a lot of fun.
> 
> ...


some lovely photographs, there, Miranda, including one of our descent from Beaumont to Veuville. You could hardly see a hand in front of your face when we did it for real...

Once again, I can't thank the recce crew enough.


----------



## iLB (25 Jun 2013)

User10571 said:


> Flickr, which is what I use, has manifested itself (upgrade, I think they call it) into a beast that is a useless pest.
> Just sayin' like...


 

Now then, you sound like of those old geezers that can't handle change!


----------



## iLB (25 Jun 2013)

Nice photos mice! This photo. Wow. Makes you want to ride a bike huh!?


----------



## srw (25 Jun 2013)

Mice said:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/108733...authkey=Gv1sRgCM3htc-WmfbQsgE&feat=directlink


 
A couple of great compositions there. I wish I were sober enough to link directly to them for an acknowledgement.


----------



## User10571 (25 Jun 2013)

iLB said:


> Now then, you sound like of those old geezers that can't handle change!


Not me, I flex with the flow, young whippersnapper......
I just reserve the right to grumble. 
And eat chocolate 

In quantity.


----------



## Tim Hall (25 Jun 2013)

srw said:


> A couple of great compositions there. I wish I were sober enough to link directly to them for an acknowledgement.


Allow me:







This assumes we have the same taste in great composition. Anyway, tip top pic Mice.

By the way, did Les Vendredis go to Barfleur?


----------



## StuAff (25 Jun 2013)

Tim Hall said:


> Allow me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, and yes, we did.


----------



## srw (25 Jun 2013)

I was thinking more of the pic of Alice at the entrance to Orglandes, among one or two others - but yes, TC on the beach makes a great pic too.

Yes, we did go to Barfleur - twice. Being a suburban boy I enjoyed Razor clams mariniere as part of my lunch. - "Razor clams? I can pick them up from the beach at Swansea" said a certain Welsh food guru disimissively.

There are probably some photos of the place among the less interesting pics in our photodump.


----------



## Tim Hall (25 Jun 2013)

StuAff said:


> I agree, and yes, we did.


Hmm. 18 years ago I was taken there by friends, a couple of weeks before I got married on a kind of stag weekend thing. After an excellent meal, we partook of unknown green drinks and were then refused entry to a club.

Anyway, this one made me and Mrs. Hall laugh:


----------



## andyman (26 Jun 2013)

ianmac62 said:


> My pics too are available here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianmac55/sets/72157634329276742/



Ian, I never did get to visit the memorial just up from Le Grand Gite so was pleased to see you had stopped their as we drove past heading home on the last day

I was even happier when I looked at your pictures to see you had included some close ups from the memorial

How poignant it became when I read that the bomber in question had taken off from AAF 153 in Framlingham. I lived in Framlingham, Suffolk for 11 years and AAF 153 is better known as Parham Airfield, backs onto the garden of the house where my kids lived. 

It's in private hands now and the owner still uses one of the airstrips ( I actually taught my son Ross to drive on that same runway!) Many a day we have wondered up to the airfield and visited the well maintained, albeit very small tower museum. 

I will now make a double effort to return and read more on Lt Mann, his crew and the ill fated mission.

Thanks!


----------



## andyman (26 Jun 2013)

Mice said:


> .....
> 
> I have started a blog about my cycling and have a link to the Mice Goes to Normandy here: http://the5milecyclist.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/mice-en-tour-avec-les-fridays.html
> 
> Mice



Oh such hilarity - I have just conveyed to Jo, the section of your blog that recounts our post fish restaurant stroll that ended up a double time stomp around the harbour! We are falling about laughing as we did then


----------



## Snail Bait (26 Jun 2013)

2519336 said:


> I didn't say, its in the proper red and green colours not the frankly ludicrous and abhorrent blue and pink version. Now that I have compared it to my ones I'd say that it is most probably from the second batch. It is crying out to be reunited with its owner and pleading not to become my unnecessary third Friday's jersey.


Would you believe me if I said it was mine?


----------



## CharlieB (26 Jun 2013)

Fab fab photos, @Mice and @ianmac62 ! Thank you.


----------



## Mice (26 Jun 2013)

Thank you peeps for your kind comments. It was a fantastic trip - and the descent to Veuville on the recce was stunning not least as I did 35mph going down there! (Which i realise is a pootle for you peeps but for me it is the fastest I can cope with!!) It's a beautiful part of the world - including Barfleur which I loved. http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-04kh9I-HjB0/UaZjpoDKo9I/AAAAAAAAcDk/xEiUzugxUhU/s1024/IMG_1703.JPG. http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-hrUOfVBSh9s/UcTAwIf0ExI/AAAAAAAAe7A/3EKlIBUObJY/s1024/IMG_2744.JPG

(If these links don't work I'll add them from my laptop later)

I have put all the pics on my blog because they have different points of appeal for different reasons and they remain more of a photo journal rather than an Agent H/Tim Hall /Charlie B/svw/Ian MacS works of art. 

I can hardly believe it's all over and I am still grinning from ear to ear!

Mice


----------



## Mice (26 Jun 2013)

iLB said:


> Nice photos mice! This photo. Wow. Makes you want to ride a bike huh!?



Thank you iLB! I have to confess that the reason I took this pic was because I thought it would be fun to see Gordon go down it and then reappear on the horizon. So I camera-zoomed in on that bit of road and waited. And waited. After about 5 minutes I realised that the bit I was looking at wasn't part of our route and everyone had turned a sharp left before!! Hahahaha how I laughed as I shot off to find them all waiting for me at the bottom!!


----------



## CharlieB (26 Jun 2013)

User10571 said:


> Nice.
> Somewhere around Pantone 333 or 334 here.


Thank you, J, but I thought it was somewhere around Cannes.


----------



## Andrew Br (26 Jun 2013)

I should have got in earlier with my comments because most of what I want to say has already been said......

For us it was a holiday of contrasting weeks; the first week involved lots of driving and very little cycling, the second week was the opposite. Thankfully, the cycling that we did early in the holiday was excellent; we even covered part of this year's TdeF route although we only realised this later 

I think that we got to the chateau before everyone else having gone to meet the bishop to collect DZ's and AH's luggage. We neither shook his hand nor kissed his ring so we weren't as blessed as some.
After that, my memories seem to blur into each other but they're all good: terrific food, great cycling and, best of all, amazing company.

Many thanks to those who made such fantastic food for so many of us, to the bread run peeps and to the reccy party for coming up with very clever routes.
Biggest thanks though to everyone for being so lovely and to Simon for organising a holiday that Helen and I will never forget it was so good.
More good news; I'm back on the team. Yay !

Photos here:-
https://www.flickr.com/photos/31668252@N05/sets/72157634315631885/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/31668252@N05/sets/72157634321401480/

I should add that the better photos were _probably_ taken by Helen.


.


----------



## Mice (26 Jun 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> More good news; I'm back on the team. Yay !
> 
> 
> .


Back on the team! Hahahaha! Well done!

Great pics!

Mice


----------



## User10571 (26 Jun 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> Yadda... yadda...
> Photos here:
> .... more yadda....


 
Oh good!
Something to look forward to, once I've had my bath and am tucking in to my chorizo, ginger & orange risotto. Nom!


----------



## Andrew Br (26 Jun 2013)

I like how you've put my carefully crafted prose into context User10571 

.


----------



## User10571 (26 Jun 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> I like how you've put my carefully crafted prose into context User10571
> 
> .


Just highlighting the significant bits bit  
That is all.


----------



## User10571 (26 Jun 2013)

User10571 said:


> Oh good!
> Something to look forward to, once I've had my bath and am tucking in to my chorizo, ginger & orange risotto. Nom!


Excellent scenic stuff, struggling for second place with the risotto......


----------



## StuAff (30 Jun 2013)

Part one of my write-up....

I haven't managed to write the promised proper report from LonJOG yet, so I decided to get this year's report done before dusting the cobwebs off that thread, whenever I cease procrastinating about that. 

First, a disclaimer. This was not, nor could not be, The Best Holiday I've Ever Had. LonJOG had a cameo appearance from my best mate, her lovely husband and their lovely dogs, and the opportunity to drag a few personal demons from a ride in 2011 (I may just have mentioned it umpteen times) out from their dungeon and give 'em a darn good kicking, before chucking them back in again. Compared to that, the opportunity to not visit John O' Groats and not ride on the Road of Death (aka the A9 just north of Inverness) pales ever so slightly in comparison. So, for me, the best this could be was The Best Holiday I've Ever Had Apart From That One. Which to put it mildly, still leaves much room for it to be very, very, very good indeed, and it certainly was, on both counts.

Saturday. First off, thanks to Brittany Ferries helpfully altering their Cherbourg services to accomodate a Le Havre route, the booked 9am departure became a 4pm one. I had packed the Very Big Rucksack during the week, and (just in time) got the Viner back from a comprehensive service on Friday morning. This led self and a few others with time to kill. Hmmm. I have a few hours to kill. I have a bike (well, I have four...). I have no problems getting to the ferry port that's a mile and a half from this sofa. Friends in town with a similar predicament. It's social ride o'clock! On account of certain possible attendees needing/wanting a lie-in, it was a small but perfectly formed peloton than joined me for a tour of the delights (yes, there are some, really) of my home town. Got Portsdown Hill out of the way first- it's a tricksy little devil if you're not used to it, but it's the best place to get an overview (in multiple senses) of the city. The view is a corker, and if anyone had needed an urgent caffeine dose, Mick's Burger Van was nearby. After a rather more rapid descent we went down to the Hard via the best kind of eyesore, an invisible one (a car park, the site of the unlovely Tricorn Centre). Along the front for the tea stop par excellence that is the cafe at Southsea Castle, and then, as time was pressing ever so slightly, back to my place to drop the bikes off before lunch & booze at the handily located Star & Garter pub (I was not exaggerating when I said about ninety seconds staggering distance), along with those who'd had a lie in. After that, a short pootle to the Continental Ferry Port with just enough time in hand for check-in (my own comedy loss of boarding card, reprinting of boarding card, then finding Sonia had found the first one notwithstanding).

More of our number had made their way separately to the Normandie Express, along with a few others, so the 'bike niche' on the car deck was well filled. Have to say that on both outward and return legs, I thought the port and ferry staff were very helpful and efficient. We were onboard (and off again) with no bother at all, no need to wait for all the cars either embarking or disembarking. The crossing itself was an experience. The movement of the catamaran even in calmer conditions meant that walking around entailed good balance, making use of the handrails, walls etc to get around without falling over. And the calmer conditions didn't last that long- once we were out of the lee of the Isle of Wight and into open water, it became somewhat 'bouncy'. As in 'waves crashing over the windows'. More than a few passengers were suffering. I don't usually get seasick, but I thought a full meal in those conditions was asking for trouble. When it was quieter for a bit I got a muffin and a cup of tea and left it at that. 

Nonetheless, we arrived in Cherbourg bang on schedule. We rapidly departed the port (my group at least went straight through the border check, didn't need to get my passport out at all) to meet up with Simon and drop our bags off with Oliver, one of the chateau owners' sons, who drove them all there for a very reasonable fee. An hour or so's gentle ride later, those of us staying at the chateau were at our home for the week. A huge plate or two of pasta and much nattering later, and it was time for bed.


----------



## wanda2010 (30 Jun 2013)

I'll have you know that lie-in was well needed. It had been a hard week and I was still tired on Saturday morning


----------



## StuAff (30 Jun 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> I'll have you know that lie-in was well needed. It had been a hard week and I was still tired on Saturday morning


Not arguing, not arguing....


----------



## wanda2010 (30 Jun 2013)

I know. The Ibis made the decision relatively easy to make with a mid-day checkout. Did I mention I took a taxi to the pub? I thought I might as well have a very relaxed start to the day


----------



## mmmmartin (11 Jul 2013)

Perhaps we could resurrect this thread now and again to remind ourselves how it was.


----------



## StuartG (11 Jul 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> Perhaps we could resurrect this thread now.


Bit early. Remember Steve isn't at his best till the sun is over the metre arm ...


----------



## mmmmartin (11 Jul 2013)

I love that tie round the boar's neck in the first pic.


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Jul 2013)

User13710 said:


> OK, just to keep the memories alive, some random photos of the chateau that haven't seen the light of day yet:
> 
> View attachment 26103
> 
> ...


 
can you imagine the degree, the depth of satisfaction felt by the recce crew as they returned to Blighty. We absolutely knew it was going to be a corker.


----------



## theclaud (11 Jul 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> can you imagine the degree, the depth of satisfaction felt by the recce crew as they returned to Blighty. We absolutely knew it was going to be a corker.


 
A lesser man might have been smug!


----------



## mmmmartin (11 Jul 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> can you imagine the degree, the depth of satisfaction felt by the recce crew as they returned to Blighty. We absolutely knew it was going to be a corker.


Indeed. Strangely, the sense of achievement and pride has grown as time has passed. Even when I was drafting Dell (ie being spattered with muck) in torrential rain into a headwind out of Barfleur I knew it was all worth it. Not to mention discovering those un-tarmaced lanes.... As it happened, The Real Thing went like clockwork. It was a real achievement. (Blows trumpet quietly.)
And the recce itself was an absolute blast. 
Mind you, as we stepped off the ferry on the recce, we were utterly committed to renting the chateau, so the cycling had to be made into a success, no matter what. No pressure......


----------



## mmmmartin (12 Jul 2013)

The whole chateau was full of surprises. Not the least being that the copy of Vogue on the table next to my bed was dated 1999. And the 98 Pattern Mauser rifle perched on top of the mantlepiece was also a surprise. It didn't work though. All rusted up.


----------



## wanda2010 (12 Jul 2013)

Bath.


----------



## StuAff (30 Jul 2013)

Finally got round to part two of the ride report. Further installments will follow, probably no less sporadically.....

The chateau….blimey. What a place. Very fitting for the Fridays, I thought. Bit rambling, ramshackle in places, more than a little eccentric…and utterly fabulous. Mark & Helen had clearly done a lot of the work on the place, though at one and the same time they had hardly scratched the surface on what needed doing to it. Their future plans for the place sounded highly ambitious, more than a little unlikely to bear fruit, and I can only hope it works out well for them and the chateau. They were fine hosts, and it's an amazing place to spend time in. Anyone going there and expecting a boutique hotel standard would be disappointed. I didn't and I wasn't. The term 'shabby chic' usually means some interior designer taking a perfectly good piece and making it look rubbish. The chateau and outbuildings embody the term in the right way- more rustic, more lived-in and infinitely more charming.

Sunday was a bright and early start…quite literally for me. As became par for the course during the week, I slept somewhat sporadically and ended up waking at 5 or so. Not quite sure why. Despite that, I somehow seemed to be getting enough rest nonetheless. In any case, I was up in time to help out with the early morning run to the boulangerie in Brix. Now, postings from the recce suggested, Madame of the establishment was a positively divine figure. One might imagine one of the great French cinema goddesses behind the counter. Yes, and the lovely Samantha really does help out on I'm Sorry I Haven't A Clue. Didn't meet the lady on that first day, and it would be no insult to her to say that when I did she couldn't match the hyperbole. The bread, though…for the first though certainly not the last time during the week, the reaction to the food that sprang to mind was Christoph Waltz in the opening scene of Inglorious Basterds when he tries the farmer's milk. 'Su-PERBE!'. This baker was an artisanal one (legal status in France reserved for those that make and prepare the dough entirely on the premises) and it showed. Utterly fantastic stuff. Well worth the trip, and the nasty little climb into town on the way there. Managed to lift the front wheel on the first run up there, thankfully that wasn't repeated in the rest of the week.

There was of course a ride…as far as I was concerned, all options to reduce the length of the day's ride would be politely declined, all options to extend it taken up. As it turned out, some of today's extension was somewhat accidental…Our route today took us north-east. A rather grey start, a touch of moisture in the air became the odd light shower, though that thankfully didn't last all day. Coffee stop was at Barfleur. And then on we went, south-east, to St Vaast La Hougue. At this point, Andy & Jo decided to cross the gates at the harbour entrance for a photo op. The gates then closed, and weren't going to be open again for a couple of hours. They had to make their way back along the harbour walls, which didn't take too long! Most of us then went to a fish restaurant. I'm not generally much of a fish eater, and I have a particular aversion to shellfish, but fish and chips (mai oui, en anglais) was on the menu. Went for that, very glad I did. Cue Mr Waltz again. It was the best fish & chips I've ever eaten. On the way back, I joined the splinter faction that headed south to Valognes in search of further refreshment. We eventually found an open bar (pretty much everything was closed) and after imbibing (sans alcool pour moi) we headed back to the chateau/gites as applicable. And my little group somehow took a wrong turning, not sure what my excuse was for that. And then dinner- the catering team (chateau section) laid out a remarkable spread of left-over pasta, plus cheese, bread, meats….No-one went hungry!


----------



## StuartG (31 Jul 2013)

Chateau chapeau ...


----------



## PippaG (7 Aug 2013)

Hello Fridays peeps avec knowledge of Normandy. Inspired by this and other reports of a good time in Normandy, I'm off there for a few days at the end of August. I'll be cycling and camping and over about 4-5 days will need to make my way from the ferry at Cherbourg to the ferry from Caen. I'm planning to cycle down from Cherbourg towards La Haye du Puits for a few nights (which is further south than I think you stayed, but Brix is roughly in the right direction), and then from there head east towards Caen. I was just wondering, are there any roads I should avoid out of Cherbourg or can I just point myself due south and pedal without a care in the world and a lot of joie de vivre (and maybe cidre)? TIA


----------



## StuAff (7 Aug 2013)

PippaG said:


> Hello Fridays peeps avec knowledge of Normandy. Inspired by this and other reports of a good time in Normandy, I'm off there for a few days at the end of August. I'll be cycling and camping and over about 4-5 days will need to make my way from the ferry at Cherbourg to the ferry from Caen. I'm planning to cycle down from Cherbourg towards La Haye du Puits for a few nights (which is further south than I think you stayed, but Brix is roughly in the right direction), and then from there head east towards Caen. I was just wondering, are there any roads I should avoid out of Cherbourg or can I just point myself due south and pedal without a care in the world and a lot of joie de vivre (and maybe cidre)? TIA


Excellent idea 
Here's the route we took on after the ferry the first Saturday night. Bit of a lumpy climb coming out of Cherbourg but nothing too nasty.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Aug 2013)

While cycling in Normandy this year I learned the following *TOP TIP*. This thread seems as good a place to disseminate it as any:

When cycling in France, if you need to fill up your water bottle and there isn't a handy bar tabac available, remember that all churchyards will have a tap. 

@PippaG I've done a lot of driving and a bit of cycling in that area. You will start your ride with a long chug uphill. If you have luggage you may well find yourself crawling (well, _I_ would anyway). The N road that heads towards Valognes is quite big, but if that's what suits your route then I wouldn't slap an AVOID notice on it, but you can probably find nicer ways out. I normally drive out through Octeville towards Barnville Carteret. From memory that's a climb, and busy-ish. It won't be the highlight of your ride, but probably fine. 

Normandy is lovely for cycling. Little roads are a joy and big roads not too bad.


----------



## StuartG (7 Aug 2013)

2586182 said:


> Pippa ask DZ for the route out of Cherbourg he gave everyone.


 
And be sure not to mention the nice cycle friendly train service ... with convenient bail in points.


----------



## PippaG (7 Aug 2013)

Email sent. No mention of trains.


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Aug 2013)

If you head due east out of Cherbourg and follow the coast for a bit towards the airport before turning south-ish, you can avoid most of the massive uphill.

I didn't know about that option at the time and can still remember how much I suffered on the slope 35 years ago............


----------



## mmmmartin (8 Aug 2013)

Cherbourg is (mostly) at sea level but the centre of the peninsula is much higher. If you get the train from Cherbourg to Valognes, which should take about 15 minutes and cost a few quid, you avoid the exertion and quickly get to the good bits. Just sayin' like.....


----------



## mmmmartin (16 Aug 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> We had a good time. It was a blast. I will be signing up for next year deffo.


In an idle moment I looked back through some of these photographs. As a reminder. 

Just sayin' like.....


----------



## iLB (19 Aug 2013)

I'm wondering if any of yo took out travel insurance that specifically covered cycle touring? And if so who did you go with?

Thanks!


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Aug 2013)

iLB said:


> I'm wondering if any of yo took out travel insurance that specifically covered cycle touring? And if so who did you go with?
> 
> Thanks!


 
as part of the CTC deal they had third party insurance (and the club had organisers insurance).

You've reminded me that The Fridays will take out your membership for the next year. I'll do that today.


----------



## mmmmartin (19 Aug 2013)

I also have an annual travel insurance policy with Tesco that covers cycling as a mode of transport, ie not racing. I take the bike across the Channel six or seven times a year. Tesco is always going to be one of the cheaper policies and do three levels of cover. Snowcard also does good policies. Beware of some "cycle-specific" policies that exclude coverage of the bike during the hours of darkness, outdoors (!) and at any railway station. But you might find your belongings are insured against theft on your household insurance.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Aug 2013)

I wasn't in Normandy with the Fridays, but I was there on my own tour a month or so later. I used the policy advertised on the CTC site (Citybond). My own travel insurance seemed a bit equivocal about cycling. It listed cycle touring only as an "incidental" activity - which seemed odd, because almost by definition "touring" is not incidental, plus lots of other odd clauses that I didn't really understand. So rather than doing my nut in trying to understand them I took out a separate one to cover the tour.


----------



## StuartG (19 Aug 2013)

One of my clients was in travel insurance (as a middle man between the underwriters and the people who sold the policies). It gave me a grasp of the economics of the trade and it ain't pretty. Think of PPI on a bad day.

The upshot is that if you are insuring against a loss you could afford - then don't. Its much, much cheaper in the long run to take the risk. This, for me, includes the cost of my bike.
Its different if you are insuring against a risk you cannot afford. I mean only a dummie would go to the USA without health insurance. The main catastrophic risk you would have on a EU trip is third party liability resulting from your fault in some incident. As I understand the club/CTC insurance already protects you here. The other is your own body. If you get seriously mashed up then I'm assuming my E111 will cover immediate medical costs. It depends then whether you want compensation for losing an arm or know you can be airlifted home.

That is essentially health insurance again. It is really up to you to decide whether this is important or not. Obviously if you are bringing up a young family it may figure higher than if you an old bu**er who wouldn't be missed much. If you opt for that then you just need to check they don't have exclusions because you were cycling. They are bound to exclude skiing (unless it is a winter sports type policy) - and its a case to see how far they go - they may, reasonably, wish to exclude cycle racing - its just a case of how they word that to exclude leisure cycling.


----------



## ianmac62 (22 Aug 2013)

Although retired, I still buy insurance through my trade union. If you're a member, it's definitely worth checking out.


----------



## ianmac62 (18 Jan 2016)

Well, yesterday CTC Cambridge had a ride to Ely and a late lunch at a farm-shop / café at La Hogue Farm near Ely. Yes, La Hogue as in St-Vaast-la-Ho(u)gue where we had delightful fish'n'chips with cidre. It turns out that the original farmhouse outside Ely was built with timbers from ships that took part in the Battle of La Hogue in 1692.

http://www.lahogue.co.uk/about-lahogue-farm-shop/

An English squadron under Admiral Benbow (as in the name of the inn in Treasure Island) defeated a French squadron under Admiral Tourville, thus preventing a French / Jacobite invasion of England attempting to restore James II. Our Tomahawk lunch spot was on the Quai Tourville.


----------

